# Oggi ho scoperto che la mia fidanzata mi ha tradito



## Pesce (16 Aprile 2006)

Salve a tutti,
   sono fidanzato da tre anni con una ragazza con cui le cose sono sempre andate bene. Chiaramente gli alti e i bassi fanno parte di qualsiasi coppia, ma in linea di massima ci si può tranquillamente giudicare una "bella coppia".
   Oggi ho fatto una stronzata. Lei aveva dimenticato a casa mia il cellulare e io ci ho sbirciato. Chiamatelo "sesto senso"... Cari miei, nel leggere i suoi messaggi mi si è gelato il sangue: in uno diceva a una sua amica che si era vista per l'ultima volta con un tipo, che avevano fatto sesso e che per volere di lui (che tra un mese si sposerà) la relazione è finita; nell'altro sms, inviato all'amante, lo salutava un po' delusa, dicendo che avrebbero potuto divertirsi un altro po'.
   Il mondo mi è crollato addosso. Lei è venuta a casa mia e io l'ho accolta furibondo, poi sono scoppiato in una crisi di pianto e infine l'ho cacciata. Lei piangeva più di me, mi implorava perdono, diceva che era una stupida scappatella, che è successo solo una volta e che non le è neanche piaciuto, che è solo che si è sentita trascurata e ha ceduto alle avances di uno che ci provava con lei da tempo, che lui non conta niente e che vuole solo me. A fatica sono riuscito a mandarla fuori casa, tra le lacrime, con lei che mi supplicava.
   E' successo stamattina e per tutto il giorno mi sta bombardando di messaggi e telefonate. Dice che mi ama, che mi sposerebbe, che vuole ricominciare e rendermi felice...
   E io? Non lo so. Sono investito da mille sentimenti. Provo dolore, rabbia, tristezza, delusione, schifo... E nel frattempo mi manca; sento di amarla ancora, nonostante tutto. Ma posso perdonarla? Posso tornare con lei come se niente fosse? Posso dimenticarmi di questa faccenda? Io ho il terrore che la storia non sarebbe più la stessa e che vivrei nell'eterna ansia di stare con una donna per cui non ho stima e fiducia.
   Cosa posso fare? Dovrei troncare in maniera netta? Dovrei darle un'altra chance? Dovrei farmi quattro chiacchiere con quel figlio di puttana? Dovrei vendicarmi? Dovrei amarla incondizionatamente in nome di tutto il bello che c'è stato in questi tre anni?
   Consigliatemi, per favore, perché io credo di non avere la lucidità per decidere la cosa giusta.
   Grazie.


----------



## Old Fa. (16 Aprile 2006)

Pesce ha detto:
			
		

> ......Lei piangeva più di me, mi implorava perdono, diceva che era una stupida scappatella, che è successo solo una volta e che non le è neanche piaciuto, che è solo che si è sentita trascurata e ha ceduto alle avances di uno che ci provava con lei da tempo, che lui non conta niente e che vuole solo me. .....


Paura !!!!!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma come fanno sempre a dire tutti le stesse cose quando sono beccati !?! Si mettono d?accordo ? ? oppure c?è un Copione da qualche parte !?! 

Anche la mia ex, ? stesse identiche parole, ? e sono 3 anni che sento anche dagli altri a cui capitano queste cose il medesimo testo di ?scuse?; alcune volte sospetto che sia la mia ex che fa bordelli con altri e ripete le stesse frasi per uscirne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Caro pesce, in queste cose bisogna soprattutto tentare di vedere qualcosa di buono, ? io per esempio mi sono detto che tutto sommato, al posto di fare 9 anni di matrimonio da cornuto potevo finire a farne 20, ? e magari con 2 figli al posto di uno; magra consolazione. Però tu puoi dire che hai perso solo 3 anni, senza matrimonio, ne divorzi e nemmeno figli.

Non è l?amante il figlio di puttana (lo sai chi è  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ), ? lui con te non aveva niente a che fare, ? se può farti sentire meglio parlaci, ma facendo questo non risolvi niente, ? io l?ho fatto e come vedi, te lo sto dicendo.

Il mio suggerimento è questo: non tornare mai più con la tua bella, ? se hai bisogno di sentirla per capire perché è successo (non lo saprai mai), fallo a volontà senza risparmiarti nessuna figuraccia ? vai davvero a ruota libera. Ad ogni modo finirà che tenterà di darti la colpa di tutto a te.

Insomma, in conclusione e purtroppo, ? la tua medicina è il tempo, ? oggi quando ripenso alla mia ex dopo 3 anni non riesco più nemmeno a provare odio o rancore. Però una cosa ho imparato una cosa, ? non bisogna aspettarsi da nessuna la fedeltà.

Un abbraccio solidale.

PS: Ti ha rovinato tutte le feste di Pasqua del tuo futuro.


----------



## Pesce (17 Aprile 2006)

*Evoluzioni*

Ed ecco come la storia è andata avanti... Abbiamo parlato, ci siamo sfogati, abbiamo pianto, mi sono fatto del male facendomi raccontare ogni minimo dettaglio del tradimento... Alla fine ero svuotato, stanco, purificato. Sembravamo aver espiato insieme chissà quale pena.
Come mi hai consigliato, caro Fa, mi sono tolto ogni dubbio e le ho chiesto tutto quello che c'è da dire. Lui non mi dispiacerebbe vederlo morto, ma alla fine hai ragione: neanche ci conosciamo, non ha niente contro di me, se l'è spassata e basta (certo, povera la sua futura moglie...).
Non sono riuscito, invece, a seguire il tuo consiglio di cancellarla dalla mia vita. Non so, ma al di là della rabbia, provavo un dolore ancora più grande all'idea di non averla più... Lo stesso dolore che sembrava provare lei e grazie al quale si è presa tutti i miei insulti continuando a sperare di ottenere il mio perdono.
Mi ritengo una persona matura e così ci ho ragionato. Ho concluso che in qualche modo anch'io sarò stato responsabile di quanto è successo ("Certo, ma quella stronza poteva lasciarti e fare tutto in maniera pulita, non alle tue spalle!", dirai tu, e in effetti hai ragione). Ho concluso anche che l'amore (giustamente riposto o meno) che provo per lei, e che lei sostiene di ricambiare, è più forte del desiderio di vendetta.
Che dire? Forse è tutto un gigantesco inganno che tacitamente ci facciamo, ma abbiamo deciso di prendere questo episodio come un'occasione per voltare pagina e ricominciare con più impegno.
Chissà, magari un giorno ci ritroviamo a fare gli scambisti! Mah, scherzi a parte, da ora si getta il passato alle spalle e si ricomincia a costruire. La paura di perderci forse ci darà nuova forza per il futuro, anche se, lo ammetto, questo retrogusto amaro che in bocca se ne andrà via a fatica...


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2006)

*Pesce*

Auguri, auguri, auguri, ne hai un bisogno assoluto!
Fa ti ha detto come stanno le cose, io faccio solo un'aggiunta, se non avesse dimenticato il cellulare, non solo non sapresti nulla ma saresti destinato, come credo tu sia comunque, a portare una bella corona di protuberanze osse sulla fronte.......
D'altronde come ben dici sei consapevole, prevedi un futuro tendente alle concessioni e trovi troppo duro al momento stare senza di lei! Quindi meglio un compromesso con se stessi che la solitudine per qualche tempo.
Che dire, qui si tratta di rispetto di sè ed eutostima, se la baratti con la tua attuale voglia di non stare solo, è una scelta che nessuno può contestare.

Ti rinnovo davvero tutti gli auguri possibili ed auspico che tutto vada come speri, ed anzi che i prossimi eventuali "amici" della tua ragazza non si sposino troppo in fretta.
Scusa, ma il buonismo dovunque sia applicato, mi fa venire l'orticaria e mi domando che sarebbe successo se quel ragazzo, "prossimo sposino", avesse deciso di sposarsi fra un paio di anni?........... 
Beh come si dice, lei ti ha spiegato tutto, tu hai deciso che la spiegazione era accettabile e quindi, va tutto bene nonostante i pensieri fissi! 
Ops.... scusa, ma giust'appunto: la fiducia, la complicità e il patto di alleanza di ogni grande amore che fine ha fatto, lo avete fatto resuscitare? 
Bruja

p.s. - Non volermene, ma devo fare un'aggiunta doverosa; se mai accadesse, non scendere in futuro ad ulteriori compromessi; è una cosa che devi evitare a te stesso più che a lei. Anche alle rese esiste un limite; e la guerra non l'hai persa tu, hai solo accettato un armistizio, quindi evita rese incondizionate.


----------



## Pesce (18 Aprile 2006)

*Dubbi che mi tormentano*

Intanto grazie a tutti per le risposte sincere e spassionate, anche se dolorose. D'altronde si sa che la verità fa male e così cerchiamo di reinterpretarla nel modo che ci fa più comodo.
Sulla carta lei l'ho perdonata eppure... Eppure sento i pareri di qualche amico, leggo i vostri commenti e le mie deboli certezze vacillano.
La questione è che, nonostante tutto, io credo di amarla. Non è l'idea di stare solo a spaventarmi, ma l'idea di perdere LEI.
Mi sembra di vivere in un incubo. La notte mi manca il fiato, di giorno non riesco a concentrarmi sul lavoro o a fare altre attività. A volte sento un dolore dentro di me e non capisco se è per l'umiliazione subita, per le bugie ingoiate o per il terrore di non poter più dividere la vita con questa persona.
Eppure lei c'è ancora. E' un agnellino. Mi riempie di attenzioni, di parole dolci, di promesse per il futuro... E tutto questo si scontra con quanto mi viene suggerito e fatto notare da altri.
Le domande che mi tormentano hanno risposta difficile... E' giusto mandare tutto a monte per giustizia, vendetta o per evitare che quanto accaduto si ripeta? E' giusto ricominciare un rapporto macchiato da un episodio simile? E' possibile riacquistare la fiducia e, di conseguenza, la serenità? Come farò senza di lei?


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2006)

*..........ascolta*

Due sole cose!
La prima: dal momento che tu non ce la fai a seguire quel che  ragione suggerirebbe, credo sia meglio tu beva il calice fino in fondo. Tutto sommato il tempo serve più a te per abituarti che eventualmente a lei per dimostrare tutta questa remissione e docilità, alla quale personalmente credo, almeno per ora, solo per contingenza momentanea.
La seconda: più andrai avanti e più capirai se ti è davvero possibile arrancare con questa coscienza resa silente dalla tua paura di perderla. 
Sai, perdona se lo dico ma a volte, dopo che ci si è placati, molti traditi/e non lasciano l'oggetto del loro desiderio solo per paura che lo godano altri............. in casoaccadesse anche a te più in là, non farlo, pagheresti tu la paralisi esistenziale che lei ti potrebbe provocare; rammenta, la persona più importante al mondo per te, sei tu stesso, e non lei!!!!  
Fra qualche mese, quando non ti mancherà più il fiato e sarai abituato ad averla riavuta (sigh), chissà che te ne importi davvero molto meno di ora.  
Qualcuno ha detto che la cosa peggiore che può capitare ad un uomo quando desidera fortemente qualcosa è proprio di ottenerla !! 
Stai sereno, in fondo tu hai quello che vuoi, e chi deve stare sotto esame è lei ..... sempre che ne abbia la stoffa, e mi raccomando, non confondere la juta col velluto.
Buone cose.
Bruja


----------



## tony campanella (18 Aprile 2006)

*ti dò un consiglio*

adesso lei fa così xk deve farsi perdonare, ma quando le cose  si saranno sistemate, tra qualche mese , se le ricapiterà l'occasione ti tradirà di nuovo.
non è il tradimento in sè che deve far riflettere, quanto le modalità di realizzazione del fatto. guarda la spensieratezza con cui l'ha fatto, il fatto che ha pure mandato il msg all'amante dicendo che avrebbe potuto scoparsela ancora qualche volta... tutto questo mi lascia facilmente intuire che non ha il minimo rispetto x te. anzi, se vuoi che sia onesto penso non sia stata nemmeno la prima volta per lei, come non credo nemmeno che l'abbiano fatto solo una volta. ma questo non te lo dirà mai, perchè non ha rispetto x te. 
ma tu veramente vuoi portare avanti una storia con una persona così? che ti ha umiliato in questo modo schifoso? che futuro ti può dare? quali certezze?
lasciala e trovati qualcuno che ti ami davvero. 
scusa la schiettezza ma sono abituato a dire quello che penso senza filtri.
ciao e buona fortuna

tony campanella


----------



## Old betrayed65 (18 Aprile 2006)

*chi tradisce lo fara' ancora....*

Ciao... ho trovato questo sito per caso e mi sono iscritta perche' posso dire a tutti gli effetti di avere i titoli per essere socia a vita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....

Oggi leggendo il tuo post ho rivissuto quello che e' capitato a me 2 anni fa... stessa storia, lui ha lasciato il cellulare sul comodino mentre faceva la doccia... era capitato altre volte ma quel giorno l'ho preso in mano e ho iniziato a guardarci .....
Fino a quel giorno ero convinta che fossimo una coppia felice...mi fidavo di lui ciecamente e non avevo mai avuto alcun motivo di sospettare niente... Stavamo insieme da circa 3 anni....
Quel giorno ho trovato una serie di sms molto espliciti ....uno diceva "un bacio a te e uno a lui..." un'altro diceva " tutto confermato per stanotte ...ore 1,30 stesso posto?"....
Come a te mi si e' raggelato il sangue nelle vene...è vero...la sensazione è proprio di gelo dalla testa ai piedi. Il cuore ha iniziato a battermi ai 200 e ho avuto una forte sensazione di nausea.
Lui è uscito dalla doccia e mi ha vista stravolta....il seguito puoi immaginarlo...
urla, pianti, (miei e suoi...)
Te la faccio breve tanto il copione è sempre uguale....

Com'è finita? L'ho perdonato. Perchè' lo amavo da morire con tutti i suoi difetti, perche' senza di lui non credo di poter stare, perche' preferisco soffrire in silenzio piuttosto che perderlo....

Aprile 2006... Vuoi sapere cosa è successo in questi due anni?
Lui è irreprensibile...sempre rintracciabile, sempre a casa o in ufficio, carino, dolce, affettuoso...molto piu' di prima...

Mi capita ogni tanto di controllargli il cellulare...ma so che lui lo lascia li'...incautamente abbandonato perche' io possa socrrere il messaggi e vedere che tutto è a posto.

Peccato che so per certo che ne ha un'altro...quello che usa con le altre...vorrei scoprire il numero e chiamarlo ma poi mi dico...a cosa serve?

Una sera eravamo al cellulare, lui tornava a casa sua dopo aver passato con me la domenica...era in auto e....TA TAN gli squilla un altro cellulare...lui ha bofonchiato che era la radio...

So che vede delle altre, ho trovato a casa sua in un cassetto un biglietto di una tipa che diceva "l'altra sera sei stato fantastico....bla bla bla"

Che dire...saro' una masochista...ma lo amo da impazzire e accetto le sue scappatelle... Sono costantemente in bilico tra decidere di chiudere e magari trovarmi un uomo fedele e leale...ma poi ci rinuncio.

Credimi...chi tradisce una volta lo rifara' ancora...

Ti auguro di trovare un equilibrio...come ho fatto io! (per il momento...poi...chissa')

Con solidarieta'.

laura


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2006)

*laura*

Dio santo Laura, se è vero che per amore della libertà si fanno molti crimini, è pur vero che per amore si ingoiano rospi che sarebbero inimmaginabili in qualunque altro frangente.  Se il nostro datore di lavoro, un parente o un amico ci trattasse come questi campioni di "fedeltà ai loro facili appetiti", lo cacceremmo in un angolo per non permettergli di danneggiarci oltre; ma per amore............... per amore sopportiamo tutto, anche quello che ci farebbe rizzare i capelli se lo vedessimo fatto ad altri.
Mi spiace e spero tanto che tu non debba sopportare a lungo questa suddittanza mentale e che riesca a liberarti di questo amore "malsano", e spero anche che questa tua esperienza possa servire al nostro amico per evitare di sprofondare in queste sabbie mobili dei sentimenti che annullano la dignità individuale.
Credimi, non faccio colpe a nessuno, e sono davvero afflitta dalla cattiva influenza che i sentimenti d'amore, anche di fronte all'evidenza dei misfatti, hanno sulla ragione e soprattutto sull'autoconservazione del proprio benessere.
Auguri ad entrambi, e se mai dovesse servire, qui avete amici e comprensione.
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Aprile 2006)

betrayed65 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao... ho trovato questo sito per caso e mi sono iscritta perche' posso dire a tutti gli effetti di avere i titoli per essere socia a vita
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Grandiosa betrayed65, ... mi hai piegato dal ridere, ... anzi, mi hai scatenato il "Fou rire" (traduzione dal francese: risata incontrollata senza riuscire a fermarsi).

Un bacione ... purtroppo non riesco ad aggiungere altro.


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2006)

*Fa*

Ciao "guascone", a parte la tua risata folle, unisciti a tutti gli attuali frequentatori del forum per dare il benvenuto ai nuovi arrivati, mi pare che ce ne siamo scordati.......  se tu sei peggio della "primula rossa"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona giornata.
Bruja


----------



## Pesce (20 Aprile 2006)

*Saluti*

Ragazzi, mentre il mio animo si rasserena e aspetto di vedere come si svilupperà la mia storia, volevo comunque salutarvi. Vi ringrazio molto per avermi sostenuto e dato pareri in un momento difficile, vi auguro tutto il meglio e mi piacerebbe tornare a trovarvi su questo interessante forum, ogni tanto. Ormai mi sento di diritto di appartenere al clan!
Ciao.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Aprile 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao "guascone", a parte la tua risata folle, unisciti a tutti gli attuali frequentatori del forum per dare il benvenuto ai nuovi arrivati, mi pare che ce ne siamo scordati....... se tu sei peggio della "primula rossa"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao bellissima ... ecco ho smesso di ridere oggi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai ragione Bruja, ... sono peggio della primola rossa, ... che vergogna


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Aprile 2006)

Pesce ha detto:
			
		

> Ragazzi, mentre il mio animo si rasserena e aspetto di vedere come si svilupperà la mia storia.....


Ciao Pesce, ... come aspetti di vedere !?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che tu debba gestirla questa storia, ... sei l'attore protagonista ... non la comparsa.


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2006)

*Pesce*

Che possiamo dirti.............ti aspettiamo e ti consideriamo socio del club 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spero che i tuoi ritorni siano per notizie felici.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (26 Maggio 2006)

*ciao da divinafollia*

...e quando lo hai scoperto cosa hai fatto?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Maggio 2006)

*per Pesce*

Non so chi l'ha detto, ma mi accodo: è la superficialità del gesto che mi ottunde. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si può tradire in mille modi diversi, ma questo è veramente squallido e trito. Come le scuse e i baci dopo. Una vera donna ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni, sempre, per quanto sia doloroso.
Posso farti una previsione? Starai con lei, e avrai altre delusioni. Piano piano capirai che il tuo essere, la tua dignità, sono più importanti della sua presenza, e ritroverai la tua libertà, da condividere con una persona meno superficiale.
Un bacio, ti penso


----------



## Pesce (23 Settembre 2007)

*Un anno dopo*

Avevate tutti ragione. Tutti. Tutti! E io ero troppo addolorato, confuso, avevo perso la ragione e mi ingannavo.
   Ciao a tutti. Avevo scritto su questo forum un anno fa, proprio questo post datato maggio 2006, che ora ho ritrovato e sto riprendendo.
   Pasqua 2006: quel giorno, dopo tre anni, scoprivo che la mia fidanzata mi aveva tradito, così sono approdato qui in cerca di consigli e conforto.
   All'epoca qualcuno - che non so neanche se frequenta più il forum - mi rispose con durezza, mi consigliò di lasciarla e di non tornare sui miei passi. Ma io non ce la feci. Lei mi convinse - o io mi feci convincere - che era possibile ricominciare, che non sarebbe più accaduto, che ci saremmo amati più di prima. E così ricominciammo la nostra storia, a fatica inizialmente, poi sempre meglio, fino all'idillio, all'impressione di essere solidi e invincibili e - udite, udite! - alla decisione di sposarci.
   La macchina organizzatrice prese il via: l'anello, le famiglie che si conoscono, la ricerca di una casa... Poi il tracollo. Diventa improvvisamente strana, fredda, distaccata, mi evita ed è di malumore.
   Pasqua 2007: le chiedo di spiegarmi che diavolo succede e, durante una tragica telefonata, mi molla - o meglio, propone la famosa pausa di riflessione -, additando i soliti motivi: "I miei sentimenti si sono appiattiti", "Non provo più felicità pensando a noi due", "A volte provo ansia quando devo incontrarti", "Mi sto chiedendo se sei la persona con cui voglio davvero stare"... Lei che mi voleva sposare, che mi aveva promesso amore eterno, che aveva detto che non mi avrebbe mai deluso e mi avrebbe reso un uomo felice!
   Per inciso, dubito fortemente che i motivi ufficiali corrispondano alla verità.
   Sono single da qualche mese e ripenso a un anno fa, quando la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe stata seguire i vostri consigli. Che dire? Forse sono uno di quelli che non impara la lezione se non sbattendoci il muso, ma state certi che non persevererò più.
   Se qualcuno di voi ha scoperto di essere tradito e non sa cosa fare, faccia tesoro della mia testimonianza. L'esperienza mi ha reso consapevole. Mai più una seconda chance a chi tradisce, perché lo rifarà.
   Un abbraccio a tutti.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2007)

Pesce ha detto:


> Avevate tutti ragione. Tutti. Tutti! E io ero troppo addolorato, confuso, avevo perso la ragione e mi ingannavo.
> Ciao a tutti. Avevo scritto su questo forum un anno fa, proprio questo post datato maggio 2006, che ora ho ritrovato e sto riprendendo.
> Pasqua 2006: quel giorno, dopo tre anni, scoprivo che la mia fidanzata mi aveva tradito, così sono approdato qui in cerca di consigli e conforto.
> All'epoca qualcuno - che non so neanche se frequenta più il forum - mi rispose con durezza, mi consigliò di lasciarla e di non tornare sui miei passi. Ma io non ce la feci. Lei mi convinse - o io mi feci convincere - che era possibile ricominciare, che non sarebbe più accaduto, che ci saremmo amati più di prima. E così ricominciammo la nostra storia, a fatica inizialmente, poi sempre meglio, fino all'idillio, all'impressione di essere solidi e invincibili e - udite, udite! - alla decisione di sposarci.
> ...


 
benritrovato, Pesce, vedila così: ti sei liberato di una persona ovviamente non innamorata di te e che non intendeva investire su di te.

Io sento che sei un ragazzo in gamba, con tanto da dare (amore, impegno) : non sprecarlo piu' per chi non ti merita, apriti al futuro!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old Buscopann (23 Settembre 2007)

Ogni esperienza fa caso a sè caro amico.
A volte succede che dopo un tradimento alcune coppie trovino finalmente il coraggio di guardarsi dentro e di ripartire con basi nuove per rilanciare una relazione già morta. 
Altre volte invece succede, come nel tuo caso, che si prolunghi una lenta agonia.
In altre situazioni invece capita che la scoperta del tradimento coincida con "GAME OVER".

Guarda...se ti posso dare un consiglio..Fai tesoro di questa tua esperienza ma non viverla come un dogma per tutte le tue relazioni future..Ogni storia è a sè..
Alla fine sai..come dico sempre io...le corna sono come il cellulare...bene o male, oramai, ce le hanno tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non crucciarti e guarda avanti..L'unica cosa secondo me che ti ha insegnato questa tua esperienza è:" sempre farsi i cazzi propri..mai frugare in cellulari e borsette se non si ha la certezza di poter sopportare una scomoda verità" 

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

Pesce ha detto:


> .....
> Se qualcuno di voi ha scoperto di essere tradito e non sa cosa fare, faccia tesoro della mia testimonianza. L'esperienza mi ha reso consapevole. Mai più una seconda chance a chi tradisce, perché lo rifarà.
> Un abbraccio a tutti.


Non si tratta di seconda o terza chance, ma di come tale chance viene data.
O meglio, non dovrebbe esser data da uno dei due, ma INSIEME vedere i perchè e i per come del tradimento e se questo ha altre implicazioni oltre all'atto in sè rispetto al divenire della coppia.

Sempre che se abbia voglia, perchè è spesso una fatica immane.

Ma semplicemente rimuovere, senza scavare a fondo, come mi pare abbiate fatto voi, è prodromo di un quasi certo insuccesso!


----------



## Old AlexRo (23 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non si tratta di seconda o terza chance, ma di come tale chance viene data.
> O meglio, non dovrebbe esser data da uno dei due, ma INSIEME vedere i perchè e i per come del tradimento e se questo ha altre implicazioni oltre all'atto in sè rispetto al divenire della coppia.
> 
> Sempre che se abbia voglia, perchè è spesso una fatica immane.
> ...


Ma secondo te c'è sempre uno "scavare a fondo"? 
Cioè la scappatella e via non è più contemplata fra i difettucci sorvolabili di un partner? Chiedo ingenuamente.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te c'è sempre uno "scavare a fondo"?
> Cioè la scappatella e via non è più contemplata fra i difettucci sorvolabili di un partner? Chiedo ingenuamente.


Se cerchi altrove, spesso rischiando molto se non tutto, per ciò che potresti avere allungando solo una mano...non credi che possa valere la pena di interrogarsi sul perchè lo si fa?

Se poi tali "difettucci" son conosciuti dal partner, accettati e magari ripagati senza che ciò crei turbativa alcuna, no problem evidentemente si è trovato un equilibrio soddisfacente che basta ad entrambi.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Settembre 2007)

*alex*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te c'è sempre uno "scavare a fondo"?
> Cioè la scappatella e via non è più contemplata fra i difettucci sorvolabili di un partner? Chiedo ingenuamente.


 
Si, tra conigli funziona cosi


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Settembre 2007)

*onestamente...*



betrayed65 ha detto:


> Ciao... ho trovato questo sito per caso e mi sono iscritta perche' posso dire a tutti gli effetti di avere i titoli per essere socia a vita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onestamente dubito si tratti d'amore il tuo...semmai un surrogato dell'amore...non puoi amare una persona se sai che non e' solo tua...tu vivi nella sua ombra...perche' probabilmente non hai il coraggio di restare da sola...forse e' la paura di non trovare nessun altro...oppure la paura di trovarlo ma che non sia "focoso" a letto come lui(perche' se gli lasciano i bigliettini complimentandosi...vuol dire che e' bravo...) allora io al posto tuo direi le cose come stanno....tu sei innamorata delle sue prestazioni...e magari...delle paroline dolci con cui lui condisce le sue prestazioni...non penso ci sia altro...scusami...ma io la vedo cosi'....HO IMPARATO A VOLERME BENE...dovresti farlo anche tu...ma e' solo la mia opinione...ciao


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te c'è sempre uno "scavare a fondo"?
> Cioè la scappatella e via non è più contemplata fra i difettucci sorvolabili di un partner? Chiedo ingenuamente.


 
...questa leggerezza svaporata non la trovi insopportabilmente pesante, nel vivere la vita? Ne abbiamo solo una, sai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sempre Baci.


----------



## Old Otella82 (24 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Onestamente dubito si tratti d'amore il tuo...semmai un surrogato dell'amore...non puoi amare una persona se sai che non e' solo tua...tu vivi nella sua ombra...perche' probabilmente non hai il coraggio di restare da sola...forse e' la paura di non trovare nessun altro...oppure la paura di trovarlo ma che non sia "focoso" a letto come lui(perche' se gli lasciano i bigliettini complimentandosi...vuol dire che e' bravo...) allora io al posto tuo direi le cose come stanno....tu sei innamorata delle sue prestazioni...e magari...delle paroline dolci con cui lui condisce le sue prestazioni...non penso ci sia altro...scusami...ma io la vedo cosi'....HO IMPARATO A VOLERME BENE...dovresti farlo anche tu...ma e' solo la mia opinione...ciao


 
Turn... non credo che Laura sia ancora in giro. è un intervento del 2006...



Pesce, che dire.. cerca di non chiuderti a riccio adesso, e di usare il tempo per pensare a te stesso e alla tua serenità. Un anno fa, leggendo gli interventi di questo forum, hai pensato che le persone qui, non conoscendoti e non conoscendo lei, potevano capire fino ad un certo punto, il problema è stato che hai fatto tutto troppo in fretta, senza scavare nelle motivazioni, senza darti il tempo di riflettere lucidamente sulla situazione. Ci sono molti traditi che perdonano (non è il mio caso), ci sono molte coppie che dopo un tradimento riescono a rinnovarsi, ma non è una cosa per tutti e da tutti. 

Alex Ro... la scappatella come difettuccio sorvolabile di un partner?! sì.. sì può fare se mi concedete come difettuccio sovolabile quello di mettergli per reazione un kg di peperoncino calabrese nelle mutande. posso?!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ....
> Alex Ro... la scappatella come difettuccio sorvolabile di un partner?! sì.. sì può fare se mi concedete come difettuccio sovolabile quello di mettergli per reazione un kg di peperoncino calabrese nelle mutande. posso?!


Mhhh...vedo che il metodo cat fa proseliti!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhh...vedo che il *metodo cat* fa proseliti!!


... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...che metodo????


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

betrayed65 ha detto:


> Ciao... ho trovato questo sito per caso e mi sono iscritta perche' posso dire a tutti gli effetti di avere i titoli per essere socia a vita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... sai come si chiama il tuo problema?... _Sindrome di Stoccolma_... sei diventata ostaggio del tuo carceriere... _identificata_... la tua sopravvivenza _psicologico-affettiva_ è costantemente messa in pericolo... dalle _altre_... e tu lo sai... le ferite psicologiche che ti vengono inferte, si verificano in una cornice intrisa di artificiosa falsità... la tua, è una _dipendenza concreta_ che si è sviluppata tra te e la persona che ti ha "_rapita_"...il tuo IO, schiacciato tra le pulsioni dell'ES e una _realtà angosciosa_, mette in atto dei meccanismi di difesa... tu non ami quel poveraccio... ne sei dipendente... il che, è cosa molto diversa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Onestamente dubito si tratti d'amore il tuo...semmai un surrogato dell'amore...non puoi amare una persona se sai che non e' solo tua...tu vivi nella sua ombra...perche' probabilmente non hai il coraggio di restare da sola...forse e' la paura di non trovare nessun altro...oppure la paura di trovarlo ma che non sia "focoso" a letto come lui(perche' se gli lasciano i bigliettini complimentandosi...vuol dire che e' bravo...) allora io al posto tuo direi le cose come stanno....tu sei innamorata delle sue prestazioni...e magari...delle paroline dolci con cui lui condisce le sue prestazioni...non penso ci sia altro...scusami...ma io la vedo cosi'....HO IMPARATO A VOLERME BENE...dovresti farlo anche tu...ma e' solo la mia opinione...ciao


... non dire cazzate... qui, di _cognitivo _non c'è nulla... le ragioni sono altre...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... sai come si chiama il tuo problema?... _Sindrome di Stoccolma_... sei diventata ostaggio del tuo carceriere... _identificata_... la tua sopravvivenza _psicologico-affettiva_ è costantemente messa in pericolo... dalle _altre_... e tu lo sai... le ferite psicologiche che ti vengono inferte, si verificano in una cornice intrisa di artificiosa falsità... la tua, è una _dipendenza concreta_ che si è sviluppata tra te e la persona che ti ha "_rapita_"...il tuo IO, schiacciato tra le pulsioni dell'ES e una _realtà angosciosa_, mette in atto dei meccanismi di difesa... tu non ami quel poveraccio... ne sei dipendente... il che, è cosa molto diversa...


Chen stai rispondendo ad un post vecchio di oltre 1 anno


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non dire cazzate... qui, di _cognitivo _non c'è nulla... le ragioni sono altre...


Che razza di animale ti ha morso oggi


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen stai rispondendo ad un post vecchio di oltre 1 anno


... e allora?... ieri, oggi, l'altro ieri, domani... che differenza fa?... un sequestro rimane pur sempre un sequestro... o no?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che razza di animale ti ha morso oggi


... io ho morso una tarantola e un crotalo... morti entrambi...


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Difficoltà*

Mi pare sempre più evidente che in situazioni in cui il tradimento è perpetrato nella maniera più subdola, più insulsa e più menzognera, giusto per salvare la facciata, a questa facciata inconsistente si attacca chi,alla fine, aa più la situazione precaria di convivenza col tradimento,che unalitudine rispettosa di sé! O forse dovrei dire che non si ha il coraggio di amarsi più dell'amare chi ci offende e ci prende in giro.
Forse anche resistere in situazioni del genere può apparire eroico, come è eroico non arrendersi in caso di assedio e preferire morire per fame e sete.
Esiste anche la fame e la sete di sentimenti, ma non ci rendiamo conto di quanto sia devastante restare in quello stato perchè contrariamente alla vera fame e sete, le nostre illusioni mascherano lo stato emaciato dei nostri sentimenti. La fisiologia cede alla rinuncia, la psicologia di automacera fino ad annullarsi ccontentandosi di un rapporto ectoplasmico.
Ditemi voi se alla fine non si tratta di scarsa stima/affetto per noi stessi e di malintensa convinzione che se li lascia un/a partner non si possa trovare di meglio. Anche in questo gioca la scarsa autostima poi non ci induce a pensare che valiamo più della persona che ci sta vicina e delle sue malefatte.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io ho morso una tarantola e un crotalo... morti entrambi...


Ti credo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che razza di animale ti ha morso oggi


Gogo...


----------



## Old lilith_666 (24 Settembre 2007)

*la domanda...*

...a queste persone che "amano" troppo:meglio sapere oppure no? uffa, non capisco come si può star insieme a chi ci fa solo del male.


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> ...a queste persone che "amano" troppo:meglio sapere oppure no? uffa, non capisco come si può star insieme a chi ci fa solo del male.


... sbagliato... non di _quantità_ trattasi... ma di _qualità_...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sbagliato... non di _quantità_ trattasi... ma di _qualità_...


ovvero? Scusa Chen sono raffreddata e non ci capisco nulla...


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Emmekappa*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ovvero? Scusa Chen sono raffreddata e non ci capisco nulla...


 

Non ti serve "il naso" per capire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... esiste l'amore per qualità e per quantità, anche eccedesse in quantità, varrebe poco senza un minimo di qualità. E se l'amore è di qualità, di solito, non crea problemi!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ti serve "il naso" per capire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahah ... Di solito Bruja, di solito... Ma NON sempre... Vero Chen?


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*Emmekappa*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah ... Di solito Bruja, di solito... Ma NON sempre... Vero Chen?


 
Io parlavo di amore... se parliamo di chi ama, bisogna valutarne l'individualità.
E in questo caso ognuno sa del suo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Turn... non credo che Laura sia ancora in giro. è un intervento del 2006...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah ... Di solito Bruja, di solito... Ma NON sempre... Vero Chen?


... vedi, io penso che l'amore, anche quando di _qualità_, possa far del male alle persone ma non possa trasformarle in qualcosa _di meno_ che persone... intendo dire che puoi anche soffrire atrocemente per amore ma sentirti e continuare a sentirti una persona... in molti casi, quando l'_amore_ è di pessima qualità (dipendenza), si nutre della tua dignità, della tua autostima, di te come persona... è un dolore completamente diverso... non sei più TU che soffri... è la tua stessa VITA... non sei più TU a piegarti su te stesso per rigenerarti e ripartire... è la tua vita che si accartoccia su sé stessa... implodendo...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> . è la tua stessa VITA... non sei più TU a piegarti su te stesso per rigenerarti e ripartire... è la tua vita che si accartoccia su sé stessa... implodendo...


Perfettamente d'accordo. E' quando manca l'energia vitale. Quando ci si ferma. Questo per me è amore senza qualità.


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, io penso che l'amore, anche quando di _qualità_, possa far del male alle persone ma non possa trasformarle in qualcosa _di meno_ che persone... intendo dire che puoi anche soffrire atrocemente per amore ma sentirti e continuare a sentirti una persona... in molti casi, quando l'_amore_ è di pessima qualità (dipendenza), si nutre della tua dignità, della tua autostima, di te come persona... è un dolore completamente diverso... non sei più TU che soffri... è la tua stessa VITA... non sei più TU a piegarti su te stesso per rigenerarti e ripartire... è la tua vita che si accartoccia su sé stessa... implodendo...


 

.... sempre che di questa scarsa qualità ci si renda dipendenti.  
Ecco perchè parlo di individualità  Ci sono amori senza qualità che si accartocciano sulla propria pochezza senza colpo ferire, se dall'altra parte c'è sufficiente autostima.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... sempre che di questa scarsa qualità ci si renda dipendenti.
> Ecco perchè parlo di individualità Ci sono amori senza qualità che si accartocciano sulla propria pochezza senza colpo ferire, se dall'altra parte c'è sufficiente autostima.
> Bruja


... no, amica mia... una modalità relazionale _basata_ sulla dipendenza genera la scarsa qualità e non viceversa... quindi, non ti rendi dipen-_dente_ da una relazione d'infima qualità ma è la dipendenza che rende infima la qualità di una relazione... e tale modalità (dipendente), risale alla notte dei tempi... alla nostra infanzia... e a come ci hanno insegnato ad _amare_... per questo, cambiare le nostre _modalità_ relazionali, significa sconfiggere l'avversario più forte: noi stessi...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... sempre che di questa scarsa qualità ci si renda dipendenti.
> Ecco perchè parlo di individualità Ci sono amori senza qualità che si accartocciano sulla propria pochezza senza colpo ferire, se dall'altra parte c'è sufficiente autostima.
> Bruja


Eh gia'...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... per questo, cambiare le nostre _modalità_ relazionali, significa sconfiggere l'avversario più forte: noi stessi...


e bravo Chen!


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh gia'...


... non dire cazzate... la relazione, non è un ente esterno oggettivo rei-_fica_-to... la relazione _E' _le persone che vi partecipano... quindi, non puoi non renderti indipen-_dente_ da te stesso... chiaro?... puoi cambiare... se ne hai la forza e le risorse...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non dire cazzate... la relazione, non è un ente esterno oggettivo rei-_fica_-to... la relazione _E' _le persone che vi partecipano... quindi, non puoi non renderti indipen-_dente_ da te stesso... chiaro?... puoi cambiare... se ne hai la forza e le risorse...


Chen vado a casa poi ti rispondo... non sono d'accordo con quello che dici... ma ora devo andare... e ti avverto, la prossima volta che ti rivolgi a me in quei termini giuro che ti rompo... ed e' una minaccia a tutti gli effetti


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen vado a casa poi ti rispondo... non sono d'accordo con quello che dici... ma ora devo andare... e ti avverto, la prossima volta che ti rivolgi a me in quei termini giuro che ti rompo... ed e' una minaccia a tutti gli effetti


... ti sei arrabbiata, non per i termini... ma per la natura della rel-_azione _alla quale, dialettica-_mente_, ti ho inchio-_data_... insomma, ti ho, cognitiva-_mente_, _messa sotto_... e tu, odi essere battuta sul piano intellettivo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sei arrabbiata, non per i termini... ma per la natura della rel-_azione _alla quale, dialettica-_mente_, ti ho inchio-_data_... insomma, ti ho, cognitiva-_mente_, _messa sotto_... e tu, odi essere battuta sul piano intellettivo... hi, hi, hi...


 

E tu ami rimarcarlo.................

Comunque modifichiamo per chiarezza quello  che intendo, non si diventa dipendenti da una persona di scarsa qualità se non si è appeso al chiodo la propria autostima in suddittanza di sentimenti che poco hanno a che fare con il buon senso, specie se all'inizio la conoscenza della persona non è sufficiente per una critica valutativa.
Quindi solo in caso di scarsa capacità valutativa personale si può subire una dipendenza sentimentale, specie se continua. Quasi sempre, anche se spesso tardivamente, se non sono le modalità relazionali a risolvere il problema, lo è la presa di coscienza che il miglior giudice ed interprete di una relazione può fornire..... il tempo! 
La verità è chge ci sono persone destinate speso alla suddittanza e persone che non lo sono mai, nonostante tutto. Ed entrambe amano e possono amare intensamente, ma amare non è consegnarsi all'altro, quello è il verbo del tradimento, sia di chi lo commette che di chi lo subisce, e non devo certo spiegarti il perchè.  
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sei arrabbiata, non per i termini... ma per la natura della rel-_azione _alla quale, dialettica-_mente_, ti ho inchio-_data_... insomma, ti ho, cognitiva-_mente_, _messa sotto_... e tu, odi essere battuta sul piano intellettivo... hi, hi, hi...


 
Non dire cazzate... per altro non sei proprio stupido e se anche mi battessi... cosa probabile... lo ammetterei tranquillamente...quello che non mi quadra in cio' che affermi cioe'... che *la relazione E' le persone che vi partecipano*... questo in teoria perche' in pratica ci sono diversi fattori esterni che influenzano l'andazzo della stessa... questo senza tirare in ballo educazione sentimentale ricevuta...  oppure tu intendi una *relazione non a due*... allora si hai ragione perche' nella relazione si include anche mammeta, soreta e il tabaccaio... 

*la relazione non e' un ente esterno oggettivo*... questo per chi? per me e il mio compagno chiaramente... ma per il resto delle persone che vi partecipano meno attivamente o con meno coinvolgimento lo e', e agiscono di conseguenza... 

quindi per me dire che *la relazione E' le persone che vi partecipano (inteso come coppia)*, e' molto riduttivo... per me se prendessi individuo A e B e li buttassi su un'isola deserta, A e B affronterebbero la battaglia con se stessi, troverebbero forza e risorse per cambiare... se prendi gli stessi A e B e li butti in una citta' probabilmente si separerebbero magari a causa di C, D ed E... quindi per me la relazione non puo' essere rappresentata da un circolo chiuso al quale solo A e B partecipano... 

Tutto qui, ora mi puoi anche rovinare...hi hi hi


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (24 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare sempre più evidente che in situazioni in cui il tradimento è perpetrato nella maniera più subdola, più insulsa e più menzognera, giusto per salvare la facciata, a questa facciata inconsistente si attacca chi,alla fine, aa più la situazione precaria di convivenza col tradimento,che unalitudine rispettosa di sé! O forse dovrei dire che non si ha il coraggio di amarsi più dell'amare chi ci offende e ci prende in giro.
> Forse anche resistere in situazioni del genere può apparire eroico, come è eroico non arrendersi in caso di assedio e preferire morire per fame e sete.
> Esiste anche la fame e la sete di sentimenti, ma non ci rendiamo conto di quanto sia devastante restare in quello stato perchè contrariamente alla vera fame e sete, le nostre illusioni mascherano lo stato emaciato dei nostri sentimenti. La fisiologia cede alla rinuncia, la psicologia di automacera fino ad annullarsi ccontentandosi di un rapporto ectoplasmico.
> Ditemi voi se alla fine non si tratta di scarsa stima/affetto per noi stessi e di malintensa convinzione che se li lascia un/a partner non si possa trovare di meglio. Anche in questo gioca la scarsa autostima poi non ci induce a pensare che valiamo più della persona che ci sta vicina e delle sue malefatte.
> Bruja


e certo che si tratta di scarsa stima per noi stessi.....o di bisogno di vivere l'amore sempre e soltanto come una sofferenza, invece di liberarci di un sentimento malato che nulla ha più da darci e cercare, perchè ce lo meritiamo, chi-nella sua vita- ci metterà al primo posto......ma che dire di chi invece perdona e riprende la compagna, il compagno, nel letto, in casa, nella propria vita....ma continua a tormentarlo? adirgli che ha perdonato, ma di fatto non perdona e non dimentica?????purtroppo la mia vita professionale è costellata di questi episodi....bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di scavare nella parte più profonda della propria anima e dire....questa persona non fa per me.....mi ha delusa, mi ha mortificato, ferito nell'amor proprio.....non ce la voglio vicino a me....ma non è da tutti.........e dovrei fare questi scavi io per prima...ahimè


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E tu ami rimarcarlo.................
> 
> Comunque modifichiamo per chiarezza quello che intendo, *non si diventa dipendenti da una persona di scarsa qualità* se non si è appeso al chiodo la propria autostima in suddittanza di sentimenti che poco hanno a che fare con il buon senso, specie se all'inizio *la conoscenza della persona non è sufficiente per una critica valutativa*.
> Quindi *solo in caso di scarsa capacità valutativa personale si può subire una dipendenza sentimentale*, specie se continua. Quasi sempre, anche se spesso tardivamente, se non sono le modalità relazionali a risolvere il problema, lo è la presa di coscienza che il miglior giudice ed interprete di una relazione può fornire..... il tempo!
> ...


... non è la persona, in sé, astratta-_mente_,  ad essere di "_scarsa qualità_"... le persone, sono quel che sono in quel preciso momento e non possono, evidente-_mente_, essere diverse da quel che pos-_sono_ essere... sono le rel-_azioni_, eventual-_mente_, ad essere di scarsa qualità... le rel-_azioni_, sono, per l'ap-_punto_, _azioni_... _agiti_... guardando alla natura della rel-_azione_, vedi le persone, i loro bisogni e le loro anticip-_azioni_... dire che le persone abbiano in sé qualcosa, astratta-_mente_, è un errore madornale... si narra nel malato immaginario di Moliere che la spieg-_azione_ del fatto che l'oppio faccia dormire è riconducibile ad una certa quantità di "_principio dormitivo_" ch'esso contiene... hi, hi, hi... una bella tautologia!... quindi, si diventa dipen-_denti _NON da una persona MA da una certa modalità rel-_azionale... da un certo modo di AGIRE_... L'uomo è RELAZIONE e senza RELAZIONE, semplice-_mente_, _non E'_... bambini nati e cresciuti nella jungla o in perfetto isolamento, non sono uomini... non possiedono nemmeno la capacità del pensiero astr-_atto_... non si instaura una rel-_azione_ di "_dipendenza_" perché non si è valutato a sufficienza la situ-_azione _(i bisogni profondi non hanno nulla a che vedere con il ragiona-_mento_ valutativo-cognitivo, trattandosi, invece, di _emozioni _e _bisogni_, spesso nemmeno verbalizzabili)... o perché non si ha una sufficiente auto-_stima... lo si fa perché, in quel momento, QUELLO è il nostro modo d'essere... QUELLO è il nostro specchio... QUELLA relazione siamo NOI_... allora, vedi, se ne esce, non ragionando... (prova a convincere, con il ragiona-_mento_, un'anoressica a mangiare... o una "_dipendente_" a lasciare il suo uomo... hi, hi, hi...)... ma bensì, attra-_verso_ il cambia-_mento_... cambiando, cambiano le rel-_azioni_, perché cambia la costruzione che abbiamo di noi stessi e dei nostri bisogni... cambiano le nostre fragilità... cambia il nostro modo di essere e QUINDI la nostre REL-_AZIONI... le nostre AZIONI... _che, in verità, SIAMO NOI e nostri _MODI_... 

... infine, amica mia, non ci sono _persone destinate_ se non, come tutti, alla morte... non esistono persone destinate alla sudditanza, alla dipendenza, alla schiavitù... ci sono solo persone con delle _STORIE_... che le hanno portate ad essere quel che sono in quel preciso momento... MA, ricordalo bene, _NULLA E' MAI PERDUTO_... si può sempre _CAMBIARE_... c'è sempre un'_ALTER-NATIVA_... una nuova _nascita_... sempre... che richiede forza, coraggio e magari, un percorso con qualcuno che sia d'aiuto... ma, alla fine, chiunque può dare a sé stesso una nuova possibilità... nuove rel-_azioni... _una nuova _azione_... ogni giorno ci fa _NUOVI _se lo vogli-_amo_ e se ne abbiamo la forza...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non dire cazzate... per altro non sei proprio stupido e se anche mi battessi... cosa probabile... lo ammetterei tranquillamente...quello che non mi quadra in cio' che affermi cioe'... che *la relazione E' le persone che vi partecipano*... questo in teoria perche' in pratica ci sono diversi fattori esterni che influenzano l'andazzo della stessa... questo senza tirare in ballo educazione sentimentale ricevuta... oppure tu intendi una *relazione non a due*... allora si hai ragione perche' nella relazione si include anche mammeta, soreta e il tabaccaio...
> 
> *la relazione non e' un ente esterno oggettivo*... questo per chi? per me e il mio compagno chiaramente... ma per il resto delle persone che vi partecipano meno attivamente o con meno coinvolgimento lo e', e agiscono di conseguenza...
> 
> ...


... ma ti si è fuso il cervello?... certo che ci sono fattori esterni, ambientali ma _CHI_ vi attribuisce un significato? Il fantasma di Canterville?... sono sempre le persone che costruiscono i significati... nulla ha un senso se le persone non ve ne attribuiscono uno... quindi, ciò che accade in una rel-_azione_ è SEMPRE il frutto di una signi-_fic_-azione, di una attribuzione di significato agli eventi e quindi, sempre di noi tratta-_si_... niente fantasmi... _NOI_!... per nessuno esiste qualcosa di oggettivo... figurarsi una rel-_azione_... sono stati compiuti famosi esperimenti nei quali si faceva vedere un filmato "_oggettivo_" a delle persone e poi si chiedeva loro di raccontare quello che avevano visto: tutti raccontavano, ovvia-_mente_, STORIE diverse... famosi sono gli studi sulla psicologia della testimonianza... ognuno costruisce la sua "realtà"... e poi ci sguazza più o meno bene... condividendola più o meno con gli altri... anticipandola più o meno efficace-_mente_ ma, attenzione, quella realtà, infine, siamo _NOI_... è il costruttivismo... personale o sociale... che dir si voglia...

... e chi ha detto che la rel-_azione_ è un circolo chiuso? Te lo sei sognato?... io ho detto che TUTTO è filtrato e mediato dai nostri _significati_ e, considerato che l'attribuzione di significato guida la nostra _AZIONE_, quell'_AZIONE_ (rel-_azione_) siamo NOI e i nostri significati... dato che senza il nostro sistema costruttivo NOI, _non siamo più_... 

... _essere o non essere_, questo è il problema... hi, hi, hi...

Hai capito? O ti ris-_piego_ ancora?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> e certo che si tratta di scarsa stima per noi stessi.....*o di bisogno* di vivere l'amore sempre e soltanto come una sofferenza, invece di liberarci di un sentimento malato che nulla ha più da darci e cercare, perchè ce lo meritiamo, chi-nella sua vita- ci metterà al primo posto......ma che dire di chi invece perdona e riprende la compagna, il compagno, nel letto, in casa, nella propria vita....*ma continua a tormentarlo*? adirgli che ha perdonato, ma di fatto non perdona e non dimentica?????purtroppo la mia vita professionale è costellata di questi episodi....bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di scavare nella parte più profonda della propria anima *e dire*....questa persona non fa per me.....mi ha delusa, mi ha mortificato, ferito nell'amor proprio.....non ce la voglio vicino a me....ma non è da tutti.........e dovrei fare questi scavi io per prima...ahimè


... a modo tuo... però hai centrato la questione... lascia perdere la scarsa stima e guarda alla seconda che hai detto: i bisogni... senza etichette... un bisogno E'... solo dopo, se si vuole, può essere etichettato come sano o malato... "_continua a tormentarlo_": è una modalità relazionale... e finché entrambi ci stanno immersi... signi-_fica_ che entrambi ne hanno bi-_sogno_... quella "_roba_" lì... sono LORO e i LORO bisogni... capisci? 

... quando si scava nel pro-_fondo_, non si può più "_dire_" qualcosa... si può sola-_mente_ sentire... e magari farsi aiutare... per arrivare, forse, un giorno, a dire qualcosa... ma mai TUTTO...


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ti serve "il naso" per capire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'amore per quantità???


----------



## Leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

caro pesce, LASCIALA!!!!!!!!
anche io  ho perdonato all'nizio della mia storia 5 anni fa, ed adesso lei è andata via per lavoro (altro errore dettato dalla mia mentalità non gelosa), doveva tornare dopo 5 mesi (ne avevamo parlato)ed invece dopo 2 mesi ha conosciuto un bastardo (che ha approfittato), lei non mi ha detto nulla ed era chiaro che fosse consumata dai rimorsi , sono  andato da lei a luglio ed era tutto ok (forse fingeva bene ma il mio sesso le piaceva), poi ad agosto mi  hadetto che forse frequetava qualcuno, ma alla richiesta dei miei chiarimenti ha negato, è venuta da me ed abbiamo fatto ovviamante sesso (quindio adesso sono certo che qul'laltro se ne freghi di lei perchè altimenti non le avrebbe permesso di venire da me) 
io mi sono e sono sttao illuso ed ingannato illuso che fosse tutto ok, anche perchè lei mi ripetava di continuo che ero il suo amore (ho dato tutto per lei), la mia vita, le piacevo fisicamente e non vedeva l'ora di tornare. io avevo cmq molti dubbi sul comportamento instabile ( e turbato anche da qualche trauma d'infanzia), ma siccome provavo vero amore per questa troia, mi sono illuso. risultato: 4 giorni prima di tornare (la settimana scorsa) LA CHIAMO IO e le mi dice che sta con un altro, e che mi vuole bene ma che non prova più quello che provava prima. CAPITO?????si è fatta fregare in un momento di debolezza da uno che di certo la userà a scopi sessuali per poi scaricarla alla prima difficoltà o quando si stuferà della solita persona, tra l'altro con qualche difficoltà caratteriale. QUESTA IDIOTA HA CANCELLATO  5 ANNI DELLA MIA VITA in cambio di una serie di incertezze pazzesche, ben sapendo coisa avevao fatto per lei, con tutte le mancanze e gli errori (io sono sempre stato fedelepurtroppo)  che si fanno in una coppia.
e adesso soffro da solo e come un cane MA COVANDO VENDETTA (che arriverà quando lei capirà le minchiate che ha fatto), perchè ritengo che chi tradisce un valore come il rispetto della persona, merita TUTTO IL MALE DI QUESTO MONDO E DI ESSERE TRATTATO COME UN OGGETTO!!!!

auguri amico mio ti capisco e ti sono vicino. NON TI FIDARE PERCHè CHI TRADISCE UNA VOLTA TRADISCE SEMPRE-il resto sono tuttte chiacchere


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Leone73 ha detto:


> quindi adesso sono certo che qul'laltro se ne freghi di lei perchè altimenti non le avrebbe permesso di venire da me


perchè scusa Leone ma secondo te lei lo doveva preavvisare? Gioca dai, gioca con te e gioca con lui... Capisco la rabbia ma  prova a capire anche dentro di te cosa non ha funzionato, e soprattutto prova a pensare alle donne come esseri pensanti e in grado di intendere e di volere... non sono gli altri uomini che le portano via...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Leone73 ha detto:


> caro pesce, LASCIALA!!!!!!!!
> anche io ho perdonato all'nizio della mia storia 5 anni fa, ed adesso lei è andata via per lavoro (altro errore dettato dalla mia mentalità non gelosa), doveva tornare dopo 5 mesi (ne avevamo parlato)ed invece dopo 2 mesi ha conosciuto un bastardo (che ha approfittato), lei non mi ha detto nulla ed era chiaro che fosse consumata dai rimorsi , sono andato da lei a luglio ed era tutto ok (forse fingeva bene ma il mio sesso le piaceva), poi ad agosto mi hadetto che forse frequetava qualcuno, ma alla richiesta dei miei chiarimenti ha negato, è venuta da me ed abbiamo fatto ovviamante sesso (quindio adesso sono certo che qul'laltro se ne freghi di lei perchè altimenti non le avrebbe permesso di venire da me)
> io mi sono e sono sttao illuso ed ingannato illuso che fosse tutto ok, anche perchè lei mi ripetava di continuo che ero il suo amore (ho dato tutto per lei), la mia vita, le piacevo fisicamente e non vedeva l'ora di tornare. io avevo cmq molti dubbi sul comportamento instabile ( e turbato anche da qualche trauma d'infanzia), ma siccome provavo vero amore per questa troia, mi sono illuso. risultato: 4 giorni prima di tornare (la settimana scorsa) LA CHIAMO IO e le mi dice che sta con un altro, e che mi vuole bene ma che non prova più quello che provava prima. CAPITO?????si è fatta fregare in un momento di debolezza da uno che di certo la userà a scopi sessuali per poi scaricarla alla prima difficoltà o quando si stuferà della solita persona, tra l'altro con qualche difficoltà caratteriale. QUESTA IDIOTA HA CANCELLATO 5 ANNI DELLA MIA VITA in cambio di una serie di incertezze pazzesche, ben sapendo coisa avevao fatto per lei, con tutte le mancanze e gli errori (io sono sempre stato fedelepurtroppo) che si fanno in una coppia.
> e adesso soffro da solo e come un cane MA COVANDO VENDETTA (che arriverà quando lei capirà le minchiate che ha fatto), perchè ritengo che chi tradisce un valore come il rispetto della persona, merita TUTTO IL MALE DI QUESTO MONDO E DI ESSERE TRATTATO COME UN OGGETTO!!!!
> ...


... pensa al potere che ha avuto quella ragazza su di te... e al potere che ha tutt'ora... pensa a quanto e a come E' DENTRO DI TE... questo, amico mio, E' il TUO problema... il tradimento son bazzecole... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tradimento son bazzecole... hi, hi, hi...


perfettamente d'accordo, è proprio così...


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> perfettamente d'accordo, è proprio così...


... una volta la pensavi diversamente MK ... pero' giustamente ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti.


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... una volta la pensavi diversamente MK ... pero' giustamente ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti.


... e ci sono le persone di ieri e quelle di oggi... persone che cambiano... che evolvono... che scelgono...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... una volta la pensavi diversamente MK ... pero' giustamente ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti.


Vero Marì, e ha ragione Chen, si cambia, si evolve. Questo non significa che adesso Mk sia pro-tradimento, ma ho capito che quando si ama davvero si può andare oltre. Non che non faccia male eh...


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e ci sono le persone di ieri e quelle di oggi... persone che cambiano... che evolvono... che scelgono...


MAH! Io la penso sempre alla stessa maniera sul tradimento ... e' mancanza di rispetto ed amore.


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero Marì, e ha ragione Chen, si cambia, si evolve. Questo non significa che adesso Mk sia pro-tradimento, ma ho capito che *quando si ama davvero si può andare oltre*. Non che non faccia male eh...


oltre cosa MK?


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero Marì, e ha ragione Chen, si cambia, si evolve. Questo non significa che adesso Mk sia pro-tradimento, ma ho capito che quando si ama davvero si può andare oltre. Non che non faccia male eh...


... certo, la vita, a volte, fa male... non per questo, tuttavia, _smette_ di essere vita... certa-_mente_ di gran lunga preferibile alla morte... 

... anche solo, tradito, malato e senza un euro, preferirei comunque _essere _che _non essere_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> oltre cosa MK?


Si cambia Marì, si può andare oltre nel senso di cambiare quello che prima sembrava immutabile. Cambiare il modo di amare, o cominciare a capirne davvero il significato.


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo, la vita, a volte, fa male... non per questo, tuttavia, _smette_ di essere vita... certa-_mente_ di gran lunga preferibile alla morte...
> 
> ... anche solo, tradito, malato e senza un euro, preferirei comunque _essere _che _non essere_... hi, hi, hi...


Infatti è questo che intendo, essere fa male, ma non essere significa non sentire non amare...  non fa per me...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! Io la penso sempre alla stessa maniera sul tradimento ... e' mancanza di rispetto ed amore.


... amica mia... sai cos'è il "tradi-_mento_"?... è la fine della nostra infanzia!... è la fine dell'illusione della simbiosi del grembo materno... la scoperta che l'_altro _è, appunto, _altro_ da te... che può decidere e agire... imperfetta-_mente_... limitata-_mente_... e non per questo diventa un mostro senza rispetto alcuno... e non per questo perde la sua UMANITA'... il _puro_ rispetto, la _pura_ sincerità, la _pura_ lealtà, esatta-_mente_ come la perfetta giustizia, sono solo idee meta-_fisiche_... non sono di questo mondo... appartengono all'iperuranio di Platone... qui, dopo la nascita, non possiamo più vivere d'infanzia... magica... pura... immacolata... qui, amica mia, le ombre sono molte e molto lunghe... TU, amica mia, sai amare anche quando compare un profilo d'ombra?... sai amare l'_im_-perfezione? PUOI amare l'INCOMPLETO?... dentro di te... c'è la risposta... ognuno ha la sua...


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo, la vita, a volte, fa male... non per questo, tuttavia, _smette_ di essere vita... certa-_mente_ di gran lunga preferibile alla morte...
> 
> ... anche solo, tradito, malato e senza un euro, *preferirei comunque essere che non essere*... hi, hi, hi...


Hai risolto il dubbio di Amleto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io, non so...certe situazioni bisogna viverle. Penso che in determinati stati, sceglierei il  _non essere_.


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si cambia Marì, si può andare oltre nel senso di cambiare quello che prima sembrava immutabile. Cambiare il modo di amare, o cominciare a capirne davvero il significato.


... perfetta-_mente_... quello che _PRIMA SEMBRAVA_ immutabile... perché_ NOI_ lo _costruivamo_ come immutabile... per poi DIR-_CI _che lo _ERA_... l'uomo costruisce la sue prigioni e poi va ad abitar-_ci_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai risolto il dubbio di Amleto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... MAI!... ti vien meno, forse, il _coraggio_?


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia... sai cos'è il "tradi-_mento_"?... è la fine della nostra infanzia!... è la fine dell'illusione della simbiosi del grembo materno... la scoperta che l'_altro _è, appunto, _altro_ da te... che può decidere e agire... imperfetta-_mente_... limitata-_mente_... e non per questo diventa un mostro senza rispetto alcuno... e non per questo perde la sua UMANITA'... *il puro rispetto, la pura sincerità, la pura lealtà, esatta-mente come la perfetta giustizia, sono solo idee meta-fisiche... non sono di questo mondo... appartengono all'iperuranio di Platone... qui, dopo la nascita, non possiamo più vivere d'infanzia... magica... pura... immacolata... qui, amica mia, le ombre sono molte e molto lunghe... TU, amica mia, sai amare anche quando compare un profilo d'ombra?... sai amare l'im-perfezione? PUOI amare l'INCOMPLETO*?... dentro di te... c'è la risposta... ognuno ha la sua...


Poi quando dico che la perfezione (simmetria) non è di questo mondo mi date torto


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

brava Marì, il tradimento è una mancanza di rispetto ed amore.


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... MAI!... ti vien meno, forse, il _coraggio_?


Il coraggio, va sempre sperimentato, caro Chen. Certe situazioni estreme finora ho avuto la fortuna di non viverle. Credo, per fare solo un esempio, che tra una SLA terminale e il _non essere,_ farei mia la scelta di Welby. Credo...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia... sai cos'è il "tradi-_mento_"?... è la fine della nostra infanzia!... è la fine dell'illusione della simbiosi del grembo materno... la scoperta che l'_altro _è, appunto, _altro_ da te... che può decidere e agire... imperfetta-_mente_... limitata-_mente_... e non per questo diventa un mostro senza rispetto alcuno... e non per questo perde la sua UMANITA'... il _puro_ rispetto, la _pura_ sincerità, la _pura_ lealtà, esatta-_mente_ come la perfetta giustizia, sono solo idee meta-_fisiche_... non sono di questo mondo... appartengono all'iperuranio di Platone... qui, dopo la nascita, non possiamo più vivere d'infanzia... magica... pura... immacolata... qui, amica mia, le ombre sono molte e molto lunghe... TU, amica mia, sai amare anche quando compare un profilo d'ombra?... sai amare l'_im_-perfezione? PUOI amare l'INCOMPLETO?... dentro di te... c'è la risposta... ognuno ha la sua...


Me lo stampo e ci medito. E' così Chen, è proprio così. E' questo il significato dell'amare nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si cambia Marì, si può andare oltre nel senso di cambiare quello che prima sembrava immutabile. Cambiare il modo di amare, o cominciare a capirne davvero il significato.


Parli cosi perche' ti sei a tua volta scoperta traditrice? ... o hai tutta una nuova visione dell'amore?

Amarisi si, pero' piena liberta' di farsi passare lo "Sfizio" con qualcun altro/a quando capita? ... e poi si ri-comincia da capo? 

MAH!

Per me colui che amo ha esclusivita' su di me, e io su di lui ... la folla a letto non la sopporto.



Chen, oggi siamo in dis-accordo, assai assai


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poi quando dico che la perfezione (simmetria) non è di questo mondo mi date torto


... aspetta Sofista!... non sono di QUESTO mondo ma sono DEL MONDO... vi appartengono... pur non essendo ospitate nella _regione fisica_ del MONDO... ovvero di QUESTO MONDO... che non è, tuttavia, il TUTTO... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia... sai cos'è il "tradi-_mento_"?... è la fine della nostra infanzia!... è la fine dell'illusione della simbiosi del grembo materno... la scoperta che l'_altro _è, appunto, _altro_ da te... che può decidere e agire... imperfetta-_mente_... limitata-_mente_... e non per questo diventa un mostro senza rispetto alcuno... e non per questo perde la sua UMANITA'... il _puro_ rispetto, la _pura_ sincerità, la _pura_ lealtà, esatta-_mente_ come la perfetta giustizia, sono solo idee meta-_fisiche_... non sono di questo mondo... appartengono all'iperuranio di Platone... qui, dopo la nascita, non possiamo più vivere d'infanzia... magica... pura... immacolata... qui, amica mia, le ombre sono molte e molto lunghe... TU, amica mia, sai amare anche quando compare un profilo d'ombra?... sai amare l'_im_-perfezione? PUOI amare l'INCOMPLETO?... dentro di te... c'è la risposta... ognuno ha la sua...


 
!!!


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parli cosi perche' ti sei a tua volta scoperta traditrice? ... o hai tutta una nuova visione dell'amore?
> 
> Amarisi si, pero' piena liberta' di farsi passare lo "Sfizio" con qualcun altro/a quando capita? ... e poi si ri-comincia da capo?


Non è lo sfizio Marì. E' altra cosa. Non sono traditrice, non mi ritengo tale, ma sono andata contro me stessa per riscoprirmi, e ritrovarmi... Sì dell'amore ho una nuova visione.


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è lo sfizio Marì. E' altra cosa. Non sono traditrice, non mi ritengo tale, ma sono andata contro me stessa per riscoprirmi, e ritrovarmi... Sì dell'amore ho una nuova visione.


Se questo ti rende serena/felice, auguri.


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

grazie per i consigli, è vero che questa ragazza ha potere su di me e mi ha azzerato il carattere, ma un conto è parlare esternamente, un conto è trovarsi in mezzo. il tradimento può essere forse perdonato se serve ad aggiustare delle cose, ma non per "lasciare" una persona pianandiola in asso nonstante tutto qulkelo che' c'era. spesso questa persona mi faceva incazzraae ma non per questo l'ho tradita, ed ho comunque capito il suo difficile carattere perchè provavo sentimenti sinceri, lei invece non ha accettato dopo 5 anni il mio arattere, mentre dovevo rssere solo io a modificare il mio. chi ragiona o sragiona così si ritroverà sempre da solo, perchè non si adatterà mai alla vita di coppia che singifica comprensione reciproca , addattamento ed anche compromesso, altrimenti tutte le coppie del mondo sarebbero da sempre composte da connuti.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Sofista!... non sono di QUESTO mondo ma sono DEL MONDO... vi appartengono... pur non essendo ospitate nella _regione fisica_ del MONDO... ovvero di QUESTO MONDO... che non è, tuttavia, il TUTTO... hi, hi, hi...


 
Non costituirà il TUTTO ma è l'unica realtà che è percepibile dalla nostra esperienza.


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se questo ti rende serena/felice, auguri.


Vera Marì, mi accontento di quello...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> grazie per i consigli, è vero che questa ragazza ha potere su di me e mi ha azzerato il carattere, ma un conto è parlare esternamente, un conto è trovarsi in mezzo. il tradimento può essere forse perdonato se serve ad aggiustare delle cose, ma non per "lasciare" una persona pianandiola in asso nonstante tutto qulkelo che' c'era. spesso questa persona mi faceva incazzraae ma non per questo l'ho tradita, ed ho comunque capito il suo difficile carattere perchè provavo sentimenti sinceri, lei invece non ha accettato dopo 5 anni il mio arattere, mentre dovevo rssere solo io a modificare il mio. chi ragiona o sragiona così si ritroverà sempre da solo, perchè non si adatterà mai alla vita di coppia che singifica comprensione reciproca , addattamento ed anche compromesso, altrimenti tutte le coppie del mondo sarebbero da sempre composte da connuti.


aggiungo anche che quando uno di voi sarà tradito saprà cosa significa!!!!!
tradire è un conto  ESSERE TRADITI  è un altro


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> spesso questa persona mi faceva incazzraae ma non per questo l'ho tradita


Quindi tu sei bravo e lei cattiva? Andiamo su...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parli cosi perche' ti sei a tua volta scoperta traditrice? ... o hai tutta una nuova visione dell'amore?
> 
> Amarisi si, pero' piena liberta' di farsi passare lo "Sfizio" con qualcun altro/a quando capita? ... e poi si ri-comincia da capo?
> 
> ...


... aspetta, aspetta, aspetta... non sto parlando della promiscuità sessuale assurta a sistema!... sto parlando di _STORIE_... all'interno delle quali può trovarsi la difficoltà, l'incertezza relazionale, la dis-_armonia_, l'errore, la con-_fusione_ dei sentimenti... il tradimento... che può rappresentare l'occasione per cambiare... per mutare direzione... per uscire da una strada che non porta in alcun luogo... un vicolo cieco... oppure, per prendere atto delle diversità... delle incompatibilità... quelle che, magari, il tradito _NEGAVA_... in una grande operazione di _FILISTEA RIMOZIONE_...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

mai detto questo, come ha tradito lei POTEVO FARLO ANCHE IO!!!

ma non l'ho fatto perchè ho ancora dei principi che tu sconosci
troppo facile tradire, ingannare e LASCIARE alla prima occasione cancellando tutto in un colpo solo, vuol dire fuggire dai problemi di coppia, VIGLIACCHIERA e mancanza di valori


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Sofista!... non sono di QUESTO mondo ma sono DEL MONDO... vi appartengono... pur non essendo ospitate nella _regione fisica_ del MONDO... ovvero di QUESTO MONDO...* che non è, tuttavia, il TUTTO*... hi, hi, hi...


Un'opinione, valida e rispettabile...ma solo un'opinione


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> troppo facile tradire, ingannare e LASCIARE alla prima occasione cancellando tutto in un colpo solo, vuol dire fuggire dai problemi di coppia, VIGLIACCHIERA e mancanza di valori



Leone coraggio, prima o poi il senso lo si trova... Guarda che sono stata tradita anch'io eh, e più di una volta...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> grazie per i consigli, è vero che questa ragazza ha potere su di me e mi ha azzerato il carattere, ma un conto è parlare esternamente, un conto è trovarsi in mezzo. il tradimento può essere forse perdonato se serve ad aggiustare delle cose, ma non per "lasciare" una persona pianandiola in asso *nonstante tutto qulkelo che' c'era*. spesso questa persona mi faceva incazzraae ma non per questo l'ho tradita, ed ho comunque capito il suo difficile carattere perchè provavo sentimenti sinceri, lei invece non ha accettato dopo 5 anni il mio arattere, mentre dovevo rssere solo io a modificare il mio. chi ragiona o sragiona così si ritroverà sempre da solo, perchè non si adatterà mai alla vita di coppia che singifica comprensione reciproca , addattamento ed anche compromesso, altrimenti tutte le coppie del mondo sarebbero da sempre composte da connuti.


... è successo quel che è successo, amico mio, NON "_nonostante quello che c'era_" ma IN RAGIONE di "_quello che c'era_"... datti tempo... amico mio... ascolta la tua sofferenza... sei tu... che parli a te stesso... tutto il resto, lascialo perdere... domani mattina, svegliati... e vai incontro, _NUOVO_, ad un NUOVO giorno...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un'opinione, valida e rispettabile...ma solo un'opinione


... viviamo immersi nelle opinioni, amico mio... solo che alcune, le chiamiamo _realtà_...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il coraggio, va sempre sperimentato, caro Chen. Certe situazioni estreme finora ho avuto la fortuna di non viverle. Credo, per fare solo un esempio, che tra una SLA terminale e il _non essere,_ farei mia la scelta di Welby. Credo...


Se vogliamo fare del sofismo, nel momento in cui fai una scelta, SEI quella scelta.

Se ancora poi, vogliamo filosofeggiare sul non essere della morte...non ne caviamo più i piedi!


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

e se questa un giornò ritonerà da me (per ipotesi ovviamente).
come dovrei comportarmi???
bisogna considerare anche questa possibilità


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il coraggio, va sempre sperimentato, caro Chen. Certe situazioni estreme finora ho avuto la fortuna di non viverle. Credo, per fare solo un esempio, che tra una SLA terminale e il _non essere,_ farei mia la scelta di Welby. Credo...


... certa-_mente_, amico mio... ne avresti tutto il diritto... anch'io ho i miei limiti, i miei confini... oltre i quali non andrei... ad esempio, il non essere più presente a me stesso... cognitivamente... 

... per il resto, ho una concezione orientale della vita... combatterei fino all'ultimo respiro... per _essere_... fino all'ultimo colpo di spada...


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... viviamo immersi nelle opinioni, amico mio... solo che alcune, le chiamiamo _realtà_...


Perchè vengono percepite come tale. Ciò che chiamiamo *realtà* dipende da ciò che i nostri sensi grossolani ci mostrano.
Il mondo delle Idee è una speculazione intellettuale. Una mela che cade sulla testa di Newton, no


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vogliamo fare del sofismo, nel momento in cui fai una scelta, SEI quella scelta.
> 
> Se ancora poi, vogliamo filosofeggiare sul non essere della morte...non ne caviamo più i piedi!


... che cazzo dici?... sofismo... filosofeggiare... il "_non essere della morte_"?... la morte _E'_... la struttura va... l'organizzazione, pure...


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> L'amore per quantità???


Non sai che ci sono anche i "collezionisti" in amore???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2007)

Ciao ragazzi, alla prossima volta.


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sai che ci sono anche i "collezionisti" in amore???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Ci sono i collezionisti...ma l'amore non è contemplato.


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

io ho dato una seconda possibilità con sforzi immani e sono stato ripagato a dovere e lasciato dopo 5 anni. quindi attenzione ragazzi


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> io ho dato una seconda possibilità con sforzi immani e sono stato ripagato a dovere e lasciato dopo 5 anni. quindi attenzione ragazzi


L'hai data a lei e l'hai data anche a te stesso? Guarda che se perdoni dall'alto della tua bontà ma restando sempre quello che eri PRIMA, perdi solo tempo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè vengono percepite come tale. Ciò che chiamiamo *realtà* dipende da ciò che i nostri sensi grossolani ci mostrano.
> Il mondo delle Idee è una speculazione intellettuale. Una mela che cade sulla testa di Newton, no


... e dire che cade per "_forza di gravità_", amico mio, cos'è? Spiritismo? E dire il "_perché_" cade... cos'è? C'è un "_perché_" là fuori? E dire che la mela è una "_mela_", cos'è? 

... e dire che la "_realtà_" è ciò che i nostri sensi ci _mostrano (__a noi)_ cos'é? La sensazione non è un'immagine, è, al massimo, una scarica elettrica... la retina, per esempio, è _bi_-dimensionale, eppure, vediamo in tre dimensioni... che "_mostrare_" è mai questo? 

... perché si fa il saluto alla bandiera?... che "_realtà_" è?... lo _Stato_ è realtà?... il presidente della repubblica è _realtà_?...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'hai data a lei e l'hai data anche a te stesso? Guarda che se perdoni dall'alto della tua bontà ma restando sempre quello che eri PRIMA, perdi solo tempo...



potevo non darla e mandarla affanculo oppure tradirla mia volta per farla soffrire, perchè doveva mollarla se a ma piaceva  e ci stavo bene così come per lei??? e poi visti i risultati  E STATA LEI A NON CAMBIARE DATO CHE HA FATTO LA STESSA COSA DOPO 5 ANNI,mentre io le sono comunque rimasto fedele.
guarda che perdonare un tradimento è molto difficile!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> potevo non darla e mandarla affanculo oppure tradirla mia volta per farla soffrire, perchè doveva mollarla se a ma piaceva e ci stavo bene così come per lei??? e poi visti i risultati E STATA LEI A NON CAMBIARE DATO CHE HA FATTO LA STESSA COSA DOPO 5 ANNI,mentre io le sono comunque rimasto fedele.
> *guarda che perdonare un tradimento è molto difficile*!!!


Ecco, giusto, quindi non ti sforzare.... e tira innanzi!


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

Ma questa non vuole essere perdonata...vuole solo essere lasciata in pace...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> poi visti i risultati  E STATA LEI A NON CAMBIARE DATO CHE HA FATTO LA STESSA COSA DOPO 5 ANNI,mentre io le sono comunque rimasto fedele.
> guarda che perdonare un tradimento è molto difficile!!!


Appunto Leone. Lei NON è cambiata, col tradimento (il primo) ti ha dato un segnale, il vostro rapporto già allora non funzionava. Tu l'hai perdonata e ti aspettavi il premio... Errore, se l'amavi dovevi accettarla per quello che era. Perché la donna che ami è ANCHE quella lì. Anche se non ti piace. Anche se ti fa male. Rifletti un po', ami lei o l'immagine che di lei hai dentro?


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Appunto Leone. Lei NON è cambiata, col tradimento (il primo) ti ha dato un segnale, il vostro rapporto già allora non funzionava. Tu l'hai perdonata e ti aspettavi il premio... Errore, se l'amavi dovevi accettarla per quello che era. Perché la donna che ami è ANCHE quella lì. Anche se non ti piace. Anche se ti fa male. Rifletti un po', ami lei o l'immagine che di lei hai dentro?


 
Intanto che rifletti, scegliti un Thread sul quale scrivere: tre sono troppi.


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Intanto che rifletti, scegliti un Thread sul quale scrivere: tre sono troppi.




















    infatti faccio un po' fatica a seguirlo su tutti e tre...


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e dire che cade per "_forza di gravità_", amico mio, cos'è? Spiritismo? E dire il "_perché_" cade... cos'è? C'è un "_perché_" là fuori? E dire che la mela è una "_mela_", cos'è?
> 
> ... e dire che la "_realtà_" è ciò che i nostri sensi ci _mostrano (__a noi)_ cos'é? La sensazione non è un'immagine, è, al massimo, una scarica elettrica... la retina, per esempio, è _bi_-dimensionale, eppure, vediamo in tre dimensioni... che "_mostrare_" è mai questo?
> 
> ... perché si fa il saluto alla bandiera?... che "_realtà_" è?... lo _Stato_ è realtà?... *il presidente della repubblica è realtà?*...


ahimè...si


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahimè...si


... special-_mente _in rel-_azione_ ai costi... hi, hi, hi... se non son reali quelli... hi, hi, hi... puttana eva se costano sti fantasmi del cazzo...


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*Chen*

Sia come sia, ti riconosco una bella esposizione, accurata, educativa etc..
Ma spiegami senza sofismi a che categoria "umana" appartengono coloro che per tutta la vita ripresentano nelle loro relazioni, pur cambiando regolarmente soggetto di coppia, le medesime caratteristiche perdenti e di suddittanza nonostante siano, nella loro realtà persone brillanti, dialettiche, colte ed indipendenti  
E' sbagliato il modo concettuale di approccio, ci sono vizi di relazione nonostante cambi il soggetto, o semplicemente esiste una incapacità oggettiva di alcuni (molti) individui nel confrontarsi, rapportarsi ed instaurare una relazione paritaria?
Non sto esprimendo giudizi ma domande... 
Bruja


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Appunto Leone. Lei NON è cambiata, col tradimento (il primo) ti ha dato un segnale, il vostro rapporto già allora non funzionava. Tu l'hai perdonata e ti aspettavi il premio... Errore, se l'amavi dovevi accettarla per quello che era. Perché la donna che ami è ANCHE quella lì. Anche se non ti piace. Anche se ti fa male. Rifletti un po', ami lei o l'immagine che di lei hai dentro?


no scusa, lei mi ha tradita con uno che aveva avuto per un avventura prima di stare con  me , e nosntante lei mi avesse detto che voleva stare con me avendo scelto, ma dopo un mese che stavamo inseimeha fatto quello che hya fatto con quella persona. QUESTA E' MALATTIA ed  io l'ho perdonata perchè sono stato buono ed ormai mi piaceva e provavio dei sentimenti per lei e viceversa


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> no scusa, lei mi ha tradita con uno che aveva avuto per un avventura prima di stare con  me , e nosntante lei mi avesse detto che voleva stare con me avendo scelto, ma dopo un mese che stavamo inseimeha fatto quello che hya fatto con quella persona. QUESTA E' MALATTIA ed  io l'ho perdonata perchè sono stato buono ed ormai mi piaceva e provavio dei sentimenti per lei e viceversa


e poi non apsettavo nessuno premio, ma solo un po di rispetto, perchè una possiubilità gliela aveva comunqua data. elei l'ultima volta non mi ha rispettato perchè LE COSE ME LE DOVEVA DIRE VISTI 5 ANNI INSIEME, invece ha subdolamente preferito nescondermi tutto


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> QUESTA E' MALATTIA ed  io l'ho perdonata perchè sono stato buono


Che malattia è? Quindi prima lei si confidava con te, poi non ti ha più raccontato nulla, è così? Secondo te come mai?


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Ci sono i collezionisti...ma l'amore non è contemplato.


Questa è la tua opiniuone perchè tu hai questa opinione dell'amore..... sei proprio certo che ci siano persone che sanno cosa sia l'amore?
Ho visto troppe persone fidanzate, amanti, sposate che l'amore non lo hanno neppure sfiorato passando dallo stato innamoramento-infatuazione a quello di noia molesta.
Forse ho usato la parola amore e dovevo dire qualunque altra cosa, ma è anche vero che molti parlano d'amore non sapendo a cosa riferirsi visto che non lo conoscono;  chi ha la fortuna/sfortuna di saper amare, se incappa in questi soggetti, non può che rendersi conto, spesso tardivamente. dell'errore di valutazione. 
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... special-_mente _in rel-_azione_ ai costi... hi, hi, hi... se non son reali quelli... hi, hi, hi... puttana eva se costano sti fantasmi del cazzo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sia come sia, ti riconosco una bella esposizione, accurata, educativa etc..
> Ma spiegami senza sofismi a che categoria "umana" appartengono coloro che per tutta la vita ripresentano nelle loro relazioni, pur cambiando regolarmente soggetto di coppia, le medesime caratteristiche perdenti e di suddittanza nonostante siano, nella loro realtà persone brillanti, dialettiche, colte ed indipendenti
> E' sbagliato il modo concettuale di approccio, ci sono vizi di relazione nonostante cambi il soggetto, o semplicemente esiste una incapacità oggettiva di alcuni (molti) individui nel confrontarsi, rapportarsi ed instaurare una relazione paritaria?
> Non sto esprimendo giudizi ma domande...
> Bruja


... sai quante ne ho avute in terapia?... persone che, in contesti lavorativi o amicali sono spigliate, brillanti, decise... ma che, poi, quando si tratta di relazioni fortemente emotive e coinvolgenti, presentano un volto diverso... vedi, ciò che temono follemente, alcuni esseri umani, è il non essere sufficientemente _amabili_... il pericolo di essere, per questo, _abbandonati_... l'_anticipazione_ di un possibile abbandono, pone alcune persone in uno stato di perenne minaccia... di messa in atto di ogni azione volta a scongiurare questo pericolo... sia chiaro, tutti temiamo l'abbandono, tutti vogliamo essere _amati_... 

... perché una persona SCEGLIE per SE' un ruolo di "dipendenza" e di "sottomissione"?... perché non ne ha un altro a disposizione... perché non sa giocare un ruolo diverso nella relazione... perché percepisce come minaccioso un ruolo che non sia quello... minaccioso relativamente alla perdita dell'altro... allora, vedi, in terapia si cerca di costruire, per queste persone, ruoli alternativi... che possano essere giocati nella relazione con l'altro... _essere_ in modo diverso... _essere _ad un costo emotivo più basso... la persona, questi diversi ruoli e modi di essere, o non li vede, oppure ne ha un sacro terrore... perché li collega all'abbandono... dove ha imparato queste cose?... nelle prime relazioni... con la madre... relazioni minacciose... giocate sulla minaccia dell'abbandono... giocate sul non detto, che pur dice: "_tu non vali niente_"... che urla: "_tu vali poco_"...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che malattia è? Quindi prima lei si confidava con te, poi non ti ha più raccontato nulla, è così? Secondo te come mai?


è successo tutto da maggio in poi, ci siamo visti 2 volte, sembrava normale continuava a dirmi di voler stare stare insieme per tutta la vita ecc, che non vedeva l'ora di veeremi (ha comprato il biglietto aereo 2 mesi prima di partire) per poi dirmi qualche giorno fa che era finita. a te non sembra un comportamento schiozofrenico e bugiardo???


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> oppure ne ha un sacro terrore... perché li collega all'abbandono... dove ha imparato queste cose?... nelle prime relazioni... con la madre... relazioni minacciose... giocate sulla minaccia dell'abbandono... giocate sul non detto, che pur dice: "_tu non vali niente_"... che urla: "_tu vali poco_"...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> è successo tutto da maggio in poi, ci siamo visti 2 volte, sembrava normale continuava a dirmi di voler stare stare insieme per tutta la vita ecc, che non vedeva l'ora di veeremi (ha comprato il biglietto aereo 2 mesi prima di partire) per poi dirmi qualche giorno fa che era finita. a te non sembra un comportamento schiozofrenico e bugiardo???


e tu cosa hai fatto in tutto questo tempo? Ti sei accontentato delle parole, senza voler vedere davvero cosa stava succedendo? Si è in due in una relazione...


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è la tua opiniuone perchè tu hai questa opinione dell'amore..... sei proprio certo che ci siano persone che sanno cosa sia l'amore?
> Ho visto troppe persone fidanzate, amanti, sposate che l'amore non lo hanno neppure sfiorato passando dallo stato innamoramento-infatuazione a quello di noia molesta.
> Forse ho usato la parola amore e dovevo dire qualunque altra cosa, ma è anche vero che molti parlano d'amore non sapendo a cosa riferirsi visto che non lo conoscono; chi ha la fortuna/sfortuna di saper amare, se incappa in questi soggetti, non può che rendersi conto, spesso tardivamente. dell'errore di valutazione.
> Bruja


Certo Bruja....è solo una mia opinione. Di oggettivo a questo mondo non c'è nulla. E' sempre tutto in relazione al soggetto che si pone davanti a qualcosa.
Per provare amore bisogna essere sufficientemente liberi. Quando si raggiunge questo stato, la cosa difficile è non farsene spaventare. Perchè la libertà ci spaventa. Per evitare di ricadere nei soliti legami, io vedo solo la strada dell'amore e/o quella dell'azione. 
Per come lo sento io, l'amore è una predisposizione dell'animo. Non è verso una determinata persona. Si manifesta poi verso una determinata persona, perchè la si sente affine. Insomma, *non è vero amore se si ama chi non sa amare*.


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è la tua opiniuone perchè tu hai questa opinione dell'amore..... sei proprio certo che ci siano persone che sanno cosa sia l'amore?
> Ho visto troppe persone fidanzate, amanti, sposate che l'amore non lo hanno neppure sfiorato passando dallo stato innamoramento-infatuazione a quello di noia molesta.
> Forse ho usato la parola amore e dovevo dire qualunque altra cosa, ma è anche vero che molti parlano d'amore non sapendo a cosa riferirsi visto che non lo conoscono;  chi ha la fortuna/sfortuna di saper amare, se incappa in questi soggetti, non può che rendersi conto, spesso tardivamente. dell'errore di valutazione.
> Bruja


giusto, io credo di aver amato una persona e di non essere stato corrisposto.


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...
> ... dove ha imparato queste cose?... nelle prime relazioni... con la madre... relazioni minacciose... giocate sulla minaccia dell'abbandono... giocate sul non detto, che pur dice: "_tu non vali niente_"... che urla: "_tu vali poco_"...


 
Riportiamo tutto quindi ad una scarsa stima, spesso indotta, di noi stessi!!
Alla fine quel che conta in tutti i rapporti umani è "prima" avere la consapevolezza e la persuasione di sè e da quel presupposto iniziare qualunque tipo di relazione.
Il problema è che non avere storture psicologiche pregresse, spesso provocate da altrui storture è davvero difficile.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Riportiamo tutto quindi ad una scarsa stima, spesso indotta, di noi stessi!!
> *Alla fine quel che conta in tutti i rapporti umani è "prima" avere la consapevolezza e la persuasione di sè e da quel presupposto iniziare qualunque tipo di relazione.*
> Il problema è che non avere storture psicologiche pregresse, spesso provocate da altrui storture è davvero difficile.
> Bruja


... cocciuta aristotelica della malora!... come si fa ad avere "_PRIMA_" della rel-_azione_, ciò che puoi conoscere sola-_mente_ "_DOPO_" esserti rel-_azionata_?... tu, ti conosci e definisci _IN RELAZIONE_ agli altri... altri-_menti_, c'è solo la via dell'AUTISMO... 

... ed è quella conoscenza di te stessa che ti conduce a _fare_/essere quel che fai/_sei_... quindi, l'unica via di salvezza sta nel cambia-_mento_... anche questo, può avvenire sola-_mente_ _DENTRO_ una rel-_azione_... non "_PRIMA_"... la rel-_azione_ _psico_-terapeutica, infatti, è una rel-_azione _specificata-_mente_ volta a favorire e accelerare il cambia-_mento_... capito, ora?...

... e poi, pensa alla rel-_azione _più importante... quella primaria con la madre... che _consapevole_-zza e che_ per_-suasione puoi mai avere "_PRIMA_"?... dai, Bruja!... è nella relazione stessa che ti _de_-finisci, vieni _de_-finito e _de_-finisci l'altro... un e-_vento _unico... tutt'uno...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco, giusto, quindi non ti sforzare.... e tira innanzi!


ci vorrà un po di tempo dato che sono stato comunque ferito nella  mia dignità e sentimenti no??? non pare che tutti siano perfetti


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e tu cosa hai fatto in tutto questo tempo? Ti sei accontentato delle parole, senza voler vedere davvero cosa stava succedendo? Si è in due in una relazione...


a parte il passato, le ho fatto di tutto nei limiti del mio possibile, la chiamavo, le ho mandato delle lettere, foto, aiuti economici,ricariche, qualsiasi cosa per cercare di starle il più vicino possibile e non far sentire la distanza (1000 km) e non farka sentire sola, le ho promesso tante miglioramenti e cose positive (spesso suggeretiti da lei)per il futuro ecc, e  lei poteva benissimo  aspettare un altro poco, dato che sapeva che sono un tipo totalmente affidabile e che anche con lei sono sempre riuscito a fare quello che dicevo. invece lei non mi ha dato fiducia nonstante le sue promesse di stare insieme dopo questa parentesi lavorativa. 
criso dopo5 ani un po di fiducia poteva anche darmela anzohè fare quello che ha fatto, anche perchè lei aveva la mia totale fiducia di cui poi ha abusato perchè comunque in malafede.


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> qualsiasi cosa per cercare di starle il più vicino possibile e non far sentire la distanza (1000 km) e non farka sentire sola, le ho promesso tante miglioramenti e cose positive (spesso suggeretiti da lei)per il futuro ecc


scusa eh ma cinque anni così? Un avvicinamento suo o tuo (parlo della distanza) era proprio impossibile?


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

Anima candida!


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> scusa eh ma cinque anni così? Un avvicinamento suo o tuo (parlo della distanza) era proprio impossibile?


no 5 anni, """cinque mesi""", lei a maggio è partita per lavoro e doveva tornare ieri. possible che abbia cambiato atteggiamento in così poco tempo ingannandomi tradendomi e lasciandomi per uno sconosciuto??
io il perchè lo sò e ti assicuro che molto non è dipeso solo da me , ma da altri fattori di natura affettiva e traumatica purtroppo


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> no 5 anni, """cinque mesi""", lei a maggio è partita per lavoro e doveva tornare ieri. possible che abbia cambiato atteggiamento in così poco tempo ingannandomi tradendomi e lasciandomi per uno sconosciuto??
> io il perchè lo sò e ti assicuro che molto non è dipeso solo da me , ma da altri fattori di natura affettiva e traumatica purtroppo



No fammi capire, doveva tornare ieri. Non è tornata? Ma vi siete rivisti? Scusa eh ma comincia a girarmi la testa...


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cocciuta aristotelica della malora!... come si fa ad avere "_PRIMA_" della rel-_azione_, ciò che puoi conoscere sola-_mente_ "_DOPO_" esserti rel-_azionata_?... tu, ti conosci e definisci _IN RELAZIONE_ agli altri... altri-_menti_, c'è solo la via dell'AUTISMO...
> 
> ... ed è quella conoscenza di te stessa che ti conduce a _fare_/essere quel che fai/_sei_... quindi, l'unica via di salvezza sta nel cambia-_mento_... anche questo, può avvenire sola-_mente_ _DENTRO_ una rel-_azione_... non "_PRIMA_"... la rel-_azione_ _psico_-terapeutica, infatti, è una rel-_azione _specificata-_mente_ volta a favorire e accelerare il cambia-_mento_... capito, ora?...
> 
> ... e poi, pensa alla rel-_azione _più importante... quella primaria con la madre... che _consapevole_-zza e che_ per_-suasione puoi mai avere "_PRIMA_"?... dai, Bruja!... è nella relazione stessa che ti _de_-finisci, vieni _de_-finito e _de_-finisci l'altro... un e-_vento _unico... tutt'uno...


In effetti hai ragione basta eliminare la parola prima............ ma alla fine la struttura del pensiero e del rapportarsi con gli altri cambia relativamente.  Se durante o dopo la relazione, che appare infausta, ho percezione del mio sè e del suo valore, credo che difficilmente sia possibile scendere a compromessi lesivi del sè e della propria vita, e quel cambiamento di cui parli diventa implicito nella dinamica del vissuto della relazione stessa. Intendo che il "cambiamento" potrebbe essere non solo l'adattamento o adeguamento, ma semplicemente e finalmente il rifiuto di quella relazione...
Bruja


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No fammi capire, doveva tornare ieri. Non è tornata? Ma vi siete rivisti? Scusa eh ma comincia a girarmi la testa...


stavamo insieme da 5 anni, a maggio di questo anno decide di partire per lavoro a 1000 km da me, ne parliamo ed io come sempre ma amaincuore dico ok (chiedendo però delle conferme e ricordando il fatto che stavamo insieme), lei dice ok e parte , sembra tutto ok, ma a luglio mi chiama nervosissima dicendo che devo andare atrovarla e poi mi sbatte ill tel in faccia, allora facendo i salti mortali parto subito (avevo in programma di andare da lei ma non sapevo quando). e stiamo insieme una settimana, tutto bellissmo e tutti contentissimi e soddisfatti, lei mi riempe di attenzioni belle frasi ecc, regali insomma io ero tranquillo e lei pure.
torno casa ma dopo 15 gionri mi richiama nervosissima dicendomi che forse frequenta qualcuno e che mi deve vedere, io quasi svenuto le dico "chi cazzo è questo??"" e lei allora nega, e farfuglio, dopo giordi di pasione mia lei prende l'aereo e viene da me, stiamo 2 giorni insieme  e tutto ok come a la volta prima, non avevo nessuno sospetto. poi ell'ultimo mese intuisco (lei si guardò bene dal dirmo qualcosa) che qualcosa non quadra e cerco di capire qualcosa, ma lei a qusto punto finge benissimo, io entro un un po in crisi perchè non sono convinto, anche se lei continua a dirmi ti amo sei l'uomo della mia vita, cosa farei senza di teecc tranquillo che ritorno, ed ecco che giovedì scorso decido di chiamarla perchè mi diceva sempre che il tel non prendeva che andava a ballare ec, e mi dice "TI DEVO DIRE UNA COSA". capisco tutto e vengo a sapere che lei freuquentava e SCOPAVA un ragazzo del posto da più di un mese (però era venuta a scopare con me ugualmente la troia!!!!), che si err "innamorata", che ra un bravo ragazzo, con al casa sua un lavoro ecc  insommala classica infatuazione!!
e che non provava più niente per me e nonstante tutti i tentavi  di dirle che aveva fatto malissimo,c che non stava rispettando ne me ne gli impegni presi con me cc, aggiunge che si era seccata e che voleva chiuderla li perchè  "AVEVA FATTO UA SCELTA". quondi non è tornata più perchè convive con questo barvo ragazzo (ma sconosciuto) che ha lasciato la sua ragazza per lei. e probabilmente anche se non resistendo ieri l'ho chiamata, mi ha detto " quando torno ci vediamo" io non ci credo affatto perchè ormai per me è una merda.

ecco al mia storia


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> convive con questo barvo ragazzo (ma sconosciuto) che ha lasciato la sua ragazza per lei. e probabilmente anche se non resistendo ieri l'ho chiamata, mi ha detto " quando torno ci vediamo" io non ci credo affatto perchè ormai per me è una merda.


Allora. Lei viveva nello stesso posto dove vivi tu? Parte per lavoro e va a vivere con un altro dove sta adesso? Torno e ci vediamo e ne parliamo? Ma perché tutta 'sta fretta di sistemarsi anche questa ragazza eh... strano...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Allora. Lei viveva nello stesso posto dove vivi tu? Parte per lavoro e va a vivere con un altro dove sta adesso? Torno e ci vediamo e ne parliamo? Ma perché tutta 'sta fretta di sistemarsi anche questa ragazza eh... strano...


esatto , ma sta casa di questo nuava fiamma!!!!solo che lei doveva tornare ieri, aveva anche spedito le valigie e fatto il biglietto un mese fa. poi ha cambiato idea!
adesso che non è tornata, ieri al tel alle mie richieste, mi ha detto "quando torno ne parliamo queste cosele diciamo di presenza", anche perchè deve venire da me (mai io non ci sarò) a prendere il suo scooter e tutte le cose sue che non voglio più vedere.

lei è partita molto nervosa perchè qui da me non c'era lavoro. ed era un incazzata con me  (dopo 5 anni che comunque mi dedicavo a lei ed a noi) anche perchè non riuscivo a darle quello che desiderava al 100%, cioè una vita insieme per i fatti nostrii  (ma io stavo facendo dei progressi e progetti per stare con lei).ma quanti giovani sono in quta situazione??? quindi appena ha beccato questo signore (lui ha 40 anni credo, lei 28) ed ha visto certe cose, avendo comuqnue uncarattere debole ecarente e carente di certe cose (il padre la picchiava e lei in pratica non sopporta la sua vicinanza)si è fatta convincere ed abbindolare da quel senso di certezza che io al momento le davo a metà, questo stronzo dunque ne ha approfittato (anche sessualmente) lasciando la sua ragazza ( notare che tipo molto affidabile),
 considera pure che lei veniva da una situazione familiare particolare (genitori separati,  ecc). e la fritatta è fatta, adesso lei non lavora anche se dice che ha ricevut delle offerte è sta a casa di questo sconosciuto (come si fa stare con un che conosci da 2 mesi.lasciando uno come me??).  spesso mi dissw perchè nons ali da me e vieni alvorare anche tu qui??? ma io non potevo perchè sto inziando a farlo qui, e lei questo lo ha preso come un affronto come se io non fossi mai esistito,e si è ripetura toccando un altra prsona mentre stava con  me! che schifo che fa!!!


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> lei è partita molto nervosa perchè qui da me non c'era lavoro. ed era un incazzata con me  (dopo 5 anni che comunque mi dedicavo a lei ed a noi) anche perchè non riuscivo a darle quello che desiderava al 100%, cioè una vita insieme per i fatti nostrii  (ma io stavo facendo dei progressi e progetti per stare con lei).ma quanti giovani sono in quta situazione??? quindi appena ha beccato questo signore (lui ha 40 anni credo, lei 28) ed ha visto certe cose, avendo comuqnue uncarattere debole ecarente e carente di certe cose (il padre la picchiava e lei in pratica non sopporta la sua vicinanza)si è fatta convincere ed abbindolare da quel senso di certezza che io al momento le davo a metà, questo stronzo dunque ne ha approfittato (anche sessualmente) lasciando la sua ragazza


Leone, la prossima volta cerca di non caricarti della vita di un'altra persona. Doveva essere arrabbiata con se stessa perché lei non aveva quello che desiderava (lavoro casa sicurezza soldi, l'amore c'era no?)... Vedrai che la rabbia passerà...

ps però credo anch'io che prima o poi te la troverai sotto casa in lacrime... falla crescere PRIMA. In ogni caso.


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leone, la prossima volta cerca di non caricarti della vita di un'altra persona. Doveva essere arrabbiata con se stessa perché lei non aveva quello che desiderava (lavoro casa sicurezza soldi, l'amore c'era no?)... Vedrai che la rabbia passerà...
> 
> ps però credo anch'io che prima o poi te la troverai sotto casa in lacrime... falla crescere PRIMA. In ogni caso.


di certo è arabbiata cone se, ma anche con me, perchè mi ha trascinato in mezzo a problemi non creati da me, e doveva avere un secondino in più di fiducia in me anche perchè si poteva fidare (e ne avevo dato più volte prova, purtroppo non corrisposta)
l'amore c'era eccome, anche da parte sua, su questo non ho dubbi. anche perchè obiettivamente le sono stato parecchio vicino in momenti difficili,ed io questo lo ritengo parte intragrante di un rapporto serio e maturo, cioè non sono scappato in certe situazioni in cui qualsiasi maschio direbbe , ma a me che me ne frega?? me come prest succedere a lei) me la scopo e basta.anche lei mi dimostrava ,l'affetto,l'attaccamento ecc mi diceva tantissme cose ed apprezamenti sia morali che fisici.

 poi ci sono stati alti e bassi, come in tutte le coppie, a volte l'ho trascurata un po sessualmente, ma ho sempre capito i suoi problemi di nervosismo ecc, non abbandondola mai,  anche la reciproca comprensione dei rispettivi problemi o difetti è importante in una coppia purtroppo alla fine io comprendevo le sue mancanze ma lei non le mie., lei cercava volte di dirmi qualcosa prima di partire ma si vedeva che non era convinta di lasciarmi perchè ci eneva a me .
era un po egoista,ma comuqnue sempre innamorata di me, dato che sino all'ultimo me lo ripeteva. purtroppo è un soggeto debole che in un momento partuicolare si è fatta infatuare da qualche bastardo e non è riuscita a pesare nel giusto modo ciò che contava da ciò che poteva essere bello subito ma incerto nel futuro, quasi come un fuoco di paglia. mentalità molto particolare


----------



## Pesce (3 Ottobre 2007)

*In conclusione*

Ciao a tutti,
   come ho aperto questo post tanto tempo fa - che ora quasi non riconosco più, tanto si è evoluto -, volevo chiuderlo con qualche ultima considerazione.
   Le esperienze ci fanno crescere, se siamo persone mature, e ci danno la possibilità di non compiere gli stessi errori più volte. Un po' sulla mia pelle e un po' facendo tesoro di tutti i vostri interventi, ho capito che se la mia donna mi tradisce, la storia si conclude nel preciso istante in cui lo vengo a sapere. Il dolore, quello ci sarà e sarà più o meno intenso a seconda di quanto amerò quella donna, ma l'unica certezza è che io e lei non potremo più stare insieme. In caso contrario sarei condannato a risubire lo stesso torto, oppure a vivere coi fantasmi del passato.
   Leone73, tieni duro, butta via tutti gli oggetti della tua ex, separati da ciò che te la ricorda, cambia aria, non rivedere più quella stronza. E' l'unico modo per stare meglio il più presto possibile. Tra un mese starai ancora male, tra due ti mancherà, tra tre ogni tanto ci penserai, ma ogni giorno sarai più libero dal suo spettro e pronto per ricominciare.
   Per quanto concerne la rel-azione della magni-fica intuibilità dell'ego, porrei un inter-vento standardizzato. E non dite cazzate! Dannati coreografi pseudo eruditi! Fare/dire è meno auspicabile del dormire/modernizzare, in quanto l'autismo intellettivo dell'assopi-mento è graduato all'origine sofistica. Scusate, il morbo ha colpito anche me, ih ih ih!
   Alla prossima, gente. Ancora grazie di tutto e arrivederci in nuove discussioni!


----------



## leone73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Pesce ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> come ho aperto questo post tanto tempo fa - che ora quasi non riconosco più, tanto si è evoluto -, volevo chiuderlo con qualche ultima considerazione.
> Le esperienze ci fanno crescere, se siamo persone mature, e ci danno la possibilità di non compiere gli stessi errori più volte. Un po' sulla mia pelle e un po' facendo tesoro di tutti i vostri interventi, ho capito che se la mia donna mi tradisce, la storia si conclude nel preciso istante in cui lo vengo a sapere. Il dolore, quello ci sarà e sarà più o meno intenso a seconda di quanto amerò quella donna, ma l'unica certezza è che io e lei non potremo più stare insieme. In caso contrario sarei condannato a risubire lo stesso torto, oppure a vivere coi fantasmi del passato.
> Leone73, tieni duro, butta via tutti gli oggetti della tua ex, separati da ciò che te la ricorda, cambia aria, non rivedere più quella stronza. E' l'unico modo per stare meglio il più presto possibile. Tra un mese starai ancora male, tra due ti mancherà, tra tre ogni tanto ci penserai, ma ogni giorno sarai più libero dal suo spettro e pronto per ricominciare.
> ...



ho bruciato un po di cose e le ho restituito tutto, dico tutto, ed ho cancellato ongi traccia dela sua persona


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ho bruciato un po di cose e le ho restituito tutto, dico tutto, ed ho cancellato ongi traccia dela sua persona


hai cancellato solo le cose materiali. di lei sei ancora pieno fino all'orlo, come il baule di un vecchio emigrante in partenza per l'argentina.  hai legato tutto con lo spago, perdippiù... tu non la vuoi dimenticare. tu vuoi che lei torni. stai facendo un casino pazzesco, dicendo peste e corna di lei e però, dentro di te, vuoi che torni.
ecco perché tieni tutto legato stretto con lo spago.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai cancellato solo le cose materiali. di lei sei ancora pieno fino all'orlo, come il baule di un vecchio emigrante in partenza per l'argentina. hai legato tutto con lo spago, perdippiù... tu non la vuoi dimenticare. tu vuoi che lei torni. stai facendo un casino pazzesco, dicendo peste e corna di lei e però, dentro di te, vuoi che torni.
> ecco perché tieni tutto legato stretto con lo spago.


 
è vero, ma ti assicuro che a poco a poco riuscirò a far affievolire ciò che oggi ancora mi ferisce. dimenticare è impossibile, ma ricordare con sorriso magari di scherno si


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è vero, ma ti assicuro che a poco a poco riuscirò a far affievolire ciò che oggi ancora mi ferisce. dimenticare è impossibile, ma ricordare con sorriso magari di scherno si


Leone cerca di staccarti da questo pensiero fisso ... prima che diventi una vera Ossessione per te.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leone cerca di staccarti da questo pensiero fisso ... prima che diventi una vera Ossessione per te.


mi serve tempo, solo tempo


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è vero, ma ti assicuro che a poco a poco riuscirò a far affievolire ciò che oggi ancora mi ferisce. dimenticare è impossibile, ma ricordare con sorriso magari di scherno si


bisogna che ti chiarisci prima con te stesso... 
allora, provo a dirti quello che penso guardandoti dal di fuori.
sei ancora innamorato perso.
sei incazzato come una bestia perché ti ha tradito.
sei incazzato come una bestia con te stesso.
ne fai una questione di principio, quando sai benissimo che l'unica cosa che vorresti è che lei tornasse da te.

non ci sono ricette, caro Leone. devi solo fare pace con te stesso. prima con te stesso e poi, se te ne capiterà l'occasione con lei.
tu sei tanto incazzato con te stesso. più che con lei, sei incazzato con te stesso.
chiediti perché.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> mi serve tempo, solo tempo


sì, ma usa questo tempo per te. continuare a martellarti le palle e il cervello con il motopik non ti farà uscire da questo casino.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bisogna che ti chiarisci prima con te stesso...
> allora, provo a dirti quello che penso guardandoti dal di fuori.
> sei ancora innamorato perso.
> sei incazzato come una bestia perché ti ha tradito.
> ...


aggiungo: sei incazzato come una bestia perchè non è ancora tornata in lacrime dopo aver capito l'errore o peggio essere stata fregata da uno sconosciuto.
E ti rode. Perchè era l'occasione per mandarla a quel paese. E renderle pan per focaccia. E riprendertela. 
Io dico meglio così. Ti serve tempo. Ma tanto...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma usa questo tempo per te. continuare a martellarti le palle e il cervello con il motopik non ti farà uscire da questo casino.


 
lo sò, sono incazzato con me stesso, perchè non ho visto quello che sapevo di aver visto, e non ho fatto quello che dovevo fare.
il resto svanirà, e ti assicuro che non sono innamorato, magari lo ero, magari no, a questo punto nemmo io so cosa provavo per questa persona, forse conveniva anche a me, anzi molto probabile.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> aggiungo: sei incazzato come una bestia perchè non è ancora tornata in lacrime dopo aver capito l'errore o peggio essere stata fregata da uno sconosciuto.
> E ti rode. Perchè era l'occasione per mandarla a quel paese. E renderle pan per focaccia. E riprendertela.
> Io dico meglio così. Ti serve tempo. Ma tanto...


 
ancora la cosa è fresca, dai tempo al tempo, non mi aspetto che torni così come imagari me lo aspetto, non sò e non ci sto pensando più. non sarei vendicativo, perchè ti asicuro che sò come vendicarmi con queste persone.
 e comunque non me la riprenderei mai, anche se tornasse strisciando!!! c'è un limite a tutto. al max potrei aiutarla, ma solo come buon cristiano e null'altro.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> lo sò, sono incazzato con me stesso, perchè non ho visto quello che sapevo di aver visto, e non ho fatto quello che dovevo fare.
> il resto svanirà, e ti assicuro che non sono innamorato, magari lo ero, magari no, a questo punto nemmo io so cosa provavo per questa persona, forse conveniva anche a me, anzi molto probabile.


 
cosa cosa cosa?
ma allora lo vedi... per te ormai è solo una questione di principio.
Leo, fai pace con te stesso.
conosci la poesia di walcott?

Amore dopo Amore Tempo verrà
in cui, con esultanza,
saluterai te stesso arrivato
alla tua porta, nel tuo proprio specchio,
e ognun sorriderà al benvenuto dell'altro
e dirà: Siedi qui. Mangia.
amerai di nuovo lo straniero che era il tuo Io.
Offri vinffri pane.Rendi il cuore
a se stesso, allo straniero che ti ha amato
per tutta la tua vita, che hai ignorato
per un altro e che ti sa a memoria.
Dallo scaffale tira giù le lettere d'amore,
le fotografie, le note disperate,
sbuccia via dallo specchio la tua immagine.
Siediti. E' festa: la tua vita è in tavola.
Derek Walcott


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

in che senso???


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Bella...*



Anna A ha detto:


> cosa cosa cosa?
> ma allora lo vedi... per te ormai è solo una questione di principio.
> Leo, fai pace con te stesso.
> conosci la poesia di walcott?
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> in che senso???


secondo te?
ma l'hai letta la poesia o cosa?
dimmi cosa hai capito di questa poesia.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo te?
> ma l'hai letta la poesia o cosa?
> dimmi cosa hai capito di questa poesia.


 
non colgo a fondo il senso della poesia


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non colgo a fondo il senso della poesia


non lo cogli a fondo?
bè, prova almeno a coglierne la superficie, no?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non lo cogli a fondo?
> bè, prova almeno a coglierne la superficie, no?


 
che cattiva

devo ritrovare me stesso???


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> che cattiva
> 
> devo ritrovare me stesso???


... Leone, in una poesia non c'è nulla da _capire_... non va _colta_... va _ac_-colta... lasciate-_ne_ invadere...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> che cattiva
> 
> devo ritrovare me stesso???


ma ci fai o ci sei?
e ma cazzo, eh..


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma ci fai o ci sei?
> e ma cazzo, eh..


 
sarò stupido che ci vuoi fare, ma me lo spieghi o no??


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sarò stupido che ci vuoi fare, ma me lo spieghi o no??

















chiedo scusa ... esco subito


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone, in una poesia non c'è nulla da _capire_... non va _colta_... va _ac_-colta... lasciate-_ne_ invadere...


guarda che qui siamo ancora fermi ai fondamentali... se ti ci metti pure tu... con le in vasioni - non ne saltiamo più fuori...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sarò stupido che ci vuoi fare, ma me lo spieghi o no??


... Leone, una poesia non si può spiegare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che qui siamo ancora fermi ai fondamentali... se ti ci metti pure tu... con le in vasioni - non ne saltiamo più fuori...


 
sto aspettando


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che qui siamo ancora fermi ai fondamentali... se ti ci metti pure tu... con le in vasioni - non ne saltiamo più fuori...


... sì, ma non puoi chieder-_gli _cosa ha capito... chiedi-_gli_ cosa ha _sentito_... _visto_...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Cara Anna...*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma ci fai o ci sei?
> e ma cazzo, eh..


Mò te tocca eh!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò te tocca eh!


 
forse non la nemmeno lei


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> forse non la nemmeno lei


 
*2* Quando ti invoco, rispondimi, Dio, mia giustizia:
dalle angosce mi hai liberato;
pietà di me, ascolta la mia preghiera.
*3* Fino a quando, o uomini, sarete duri di cuore?
Perché amate cose vane e cercate la menzogna?
*4* Sappiate che il Signore fa prodigi per il suo fedele:
il Signore mi ascolta quando lo invoco.
*5* Tremate e non peccate,
sul vostro giaciglio riflettete e placatevi.
*6* Offrite sacrifici di giustizia
e confidate nel Signore.
*7* Molti dicono: «Chi ci farà vedere il bene?».
Risplenda su di noi, Signore, la luce del tuo volto.
*8* Hai messo più gioia nel mio cuore
di quando abbondano vino e frumento.
*9* In pace mi corico e subito mi addormento:
tu solo, Signore, al sicuro mi fai riposare.


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> *2* Quando ti invoco, rispondimi, Dio, mia giustizia:
> dalle angosce mi hai liberato;
> pietà di me, ascolta la mia preghiera.
> *3* Fino a quando, o uomini, sarete duri di cuore?
> ...


Leone ma c'hai un parente di nome Angelino?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Ehmm...suor anna...*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> *2* Quando ti invoco, rispondimi, Dio, mia giustizia:
> dalle angosce mi hai liberato;
> pietà di me, ascolta la mia preghiera.
> *3* Fino a quando, o uomini, sarete duri di cuore?
> ...


...piano, non passare subito al punto 6!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leone ma c'hai un parente di nome Angelino?


 
perchè??


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...piano, non passare subito al punto 6!!!


 
meglio il 9


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> perchè??



Perche' rispondi ad una domanda con un'altra domanda? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Hai un parente di nome Angelino?

SI o NO???


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' rispondi ad una domanda con un'altra domanda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, adesso mi spieghi chi minchia è sto angelino??


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no, adesso mi spieghi chi minchia è sto angelino??


SI.

Angelino era/e' un personaggio di un altro forum.

Ho notato una somiglianza religiosa che vi accomuna ... tutto qua.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> meglio il 9


Amenne!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI.
> 
> Ho notato una somiglianza religiosa che vi accomuna ... tutto qua.


 
se è non è no, comunque che male c'è???


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> se è non è no, comunque *che male c'è???*


nulla.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> forse non la nemmeno lei


 
"Rendi il cuore
a se stesso, allo straniero che ti ha amato
per tutta la tua vita, che hai ignorato
per un altro e che ti sa a memoria".

significa fai pace con il tuo cuore. significa spostare il fulcro dei tuoi pensieri da lei a te. significa imparare a volerti bene.
significa iniziare a perdonarti.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> *2* Quando ti invoco, rispondimi, Dio, mia giustizia:
> dalle angosce mi hai liberato;
> pietà di me, ascolta la mia preghiera.
> *3* Fino a quando, o uomini, sarete duri di cuore?
> ...


il punto 6 è quantomento inquietante...
per non parlare del 5°...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> "Rendi il cuore
> a se stesso, allo straniero che ti ha amato
> per tutta la tua vita, che hai ignorato
> per un altro e che ti sa a memoria".
> ...


 
ho capito, lo sto facendo, sto perdonando entrambi, perchè almeno io mi rendo conto dei miei e suoi errori,lei probabilmente no purtroppo.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il punto 6 è quantomento inquietante...
> per non parlare del 5°...


 
molto veritiero il punto 3


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> meglio il 9


 
peccato solo che tu non stai al punto 9 ma al punto 5.


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Il punto 9 è il migliore....ma c'è un _subito_ di troppo...tra il coricarsi e l'addormentarsi, manca il meglio. O forse, è sottinteso!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato solo che tu non stai al punto 9 ma al punto 5.


 
no no, direi il 3 e 4


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no, adesso mi spieghi chi minchia è sto angelino??


 
noooo vi prego bastaaaaaaa


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no no, direi il 3 e 4



... e allora stai a posto ... chi vuoi che ti tocca ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e allora stai a posto ... chi vuoi che ti tocca ...


 
queste cose servono, anche se la gente ride


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> queste cose servono, anche se la gente ride


guarda che nessuno ride di te. ridevo per un altro motivo...


----------



## leone73 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma questa non vuole essere perdonata...vuole solo essere lasciata in pace...



quando le è convenuto è stata con me , tranbquillo!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> quando le è convenuto è stata con me , tranbquillo!!!


tranquillo? 
ma secondo te un nick come Iris può essere un nick maschile?
mah... Leo. 
ogni tanto mi chiedo dove cazzo hai la testa. ma davvero, eh..


----------



## leone73 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tranquillo?
> ma secondo te un nick come Iris può essere un nick maschile?
> mah... Leo.
> ogni tanto mi chiedo dove cazzo hai la testa. ma davvero, eh..




errore di battitura


----------



## un giorno mi iscriverò (5 Ottobre 2007)

Pesce ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> sono fidanzato da tre anni con una ragazza con cui le cose sono sempre andate bene. Chiaramente gli alti e i bassi fanno parte di qualsiasi coppia, ma in linea di massima ci si può tranquillamente giudicare una "bella coppia".
> Oggi ho fatto una stronzata. Lei aveva dimenticato a casa mia il cellulare e io ci ho sbirciato. Chiamatelo "sesto senso"... Cari miei, nel leggere i suoi messaggi mi si è gelato il sangue: in uno diceva a una sua amica che si era vista per l'ultima volta con un tipo, che avevano fatto sesso e che per volere di lui (che tra un mese si sposerà) la relazione è finita; nell'altro sms, inviato all'amante, lo salutava un po' delusa, dicendo che avrebbero potuto divertirsi un altro po'.
> Il mondo mi è crollato addosso. Lei è venuta a casa mia e io l'ho accolta furibondo, poi sono scoppiato in una crisi di pianto e infine l'ho cacciata. Lei piangeva più di me, mi implorava perdono, diceva che era una stupida scappatella, che è successo solo una volta e che non le è neanche piaciuto, che è solo che si è sentita trascurata e ha ceduto alle avances di uno che ci provava con lei da tempo, che lui non conta niente e che vuole solo me. A fatica sono riuscito a mandarla fuori casa, tra le lacrime, con lei che mi supplicava.
> ...


Sarò schietto, sperando di non risultare sgradevole.

Una che si comporta così merita solo che tu le faccia una faccia grossa come un frigorifero, prima di buttarla fuori di casa a calci per non farti mai più rivedere.
Purtroppo però così facendo si rischia una denuncia, quindi al tuo posto mi limiterei a buttare la Simcard, cambiare numero e lasciarla nel suo brodo a marcire. Non ti merita.

Inoltre, per quanto riguarda il tizio:
Se lui non ti conosce, non sa chi sei, non vi siete mai parlati etc, lascia perdere. Non puoi prendertela con lui, non c'entra nulla.
Se sa chi sei, se vi siete presentati, se avete avuto qualcosa in comune allora le cose son due: o lo giri come un calzino a sberle, oppure lo sputtani nel peggiore dei modi con la sua promessa sposa e poi ti godi la scena (e magari ti scopi la promessa sposa, giusto per par condicio)

Uhm. Almeno, io farei così..


----------



## leone73 (5 Ottobre 2007)

un giorno mi iscriverò ha detto:


> Sarò schietto, sperando di non risultare sgradevole.
> 
> Una che si comporta così merita solo che tu le faccia una faccia grossa come un frigorifero, prima di buttarla fuori di casa a calci per non farti mai più rivedere.
> Purtroppo però così facendo si rischia una denuncia, quindi al tuo posto mi limiterei a buttare la Simcard, cambiare numero e lasciarla nel suo brodo a marcire. Non ti merita.
> ...


SONO ASSOLUTISSIMAMENTE D'ACCORDDO,  e consilio all'amico pesce di non fidarsi perchè chi radisce una volta prima o poi lo rifà (lo sò sulla mia pelle9 , NESSUNA FIDUCIA   E NIENTE PERDONO


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> SONO ASSOLUTISSIMAMENTE D'ACCORDDO,  e consilio all'amico pesce di non fidarsi perchè chi radisce una volta prima o poi lo rifà (lo sò sulla mia pelle9 , NESSUNA FIDUCIA   E NIENTE PERDONO


Ma la tua esperienza è quella di tutti? Davvero non esiste chi ha tradito una ed una sola volta pentendosene per il resto dei suoi giorni? Chi nasce cerchio non muore quadrato come dici tu, ma magari un quadrato col tempo smussa gli angoli fino a somigliare un cerchio.. Impossibile?


----------



## leone73 (5 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Ma la tua esperienza è quella di tutti? Davvero non esiste chi ha tradito una ed una sola volta pentendosene per il resto dei suoi giorni? Chi nasce cerchio non muore quadrato come dici tu, ma magari un quadrato col tempo smussa gli angoli fino a somigliare un cerchio.. Impossibile?


sarà pure ,ma uno che tradisce mina comunque la fiducia dell'altro, c'è poco da fare


----------

